# تطورات الأحداث في مصر



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

الجمعة 28/1/2011 م (آخر تحديث) الساعة 22:55 (مكة المكرمة)

مراسل الجزيرة: متظاهرون يضرمون النيران في عشرات من أفسام الشرطة في عدة مدن مصرية



تشهد عدة مدن مصرية احتجاجات عارمة يشارك فيها عشرات الآلاف من المتظاهرين يطالبون بتغيير النظام ورحيل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك. وفي ما يلي آخر التطورات التي حدثت في بعض المدن:

- مراسل الجزيرة: متظاهرون يقتحمون الباحة الرئيسية لمبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون في القاهرة.

- رويترز: مصادر طبية تقول إن خمسة أشخاص على الأقل قتلوا في احتجاجات الجمعة في القاهرة.

- مراسل الجزيرة: شائعات عن عمليات نهب للمتحف المصري وعدة محلات في القاهرة.

- أ.ب: شركة مصر للطيران تقرر وقف رحلاتها من القاهرة لمدة 12 ساعة.

- الفرنسية: شركة الخطوط الجوية البريطانية تؤجل إلى صباح يوم غد السبت رحلاتها من لندن للقاهرة.

- رويترز عن مصادر طبية: إجمالي الجرحى في احتجاجات الجمعة بالقاهرة بلغ 870 شخصا.

- الولايات المتحدة تدعو رعاياها إلى عدم السفر إلى مصر "إلا للضرورة".

- مراسلة الجزيرة: آلاف المعتصمين في شوارع مدينة السويس.

- مراسلة الجزيرة: إحراق وتحطيم معرض للسيارات في السويس يملكه رجل أعمال يتهمونه بالفساد.

- مراسل الجزيرة: دوي انفجار قوي قرب المقر الرئيسي للحزب الوطني في القاهرة.

- مراسلة الجزيرة: آلاف المتظاهرين في شوارع السويس وسماع دوي طلقات نارية.

- وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية: شركة فودافون تقول إن جميع شركات الهاتف تلقت أوامر بقطع الاتصالات في مصر.

- الرئيس المصري يقرر فرض حظر التجول في جميع محافظات البلاد من الساعة السادسة مساء إلى السابعة صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي (من الرابعة مساء إلى الخامسة صباحا بتوقيت غرينتش).

- رويترز: عدد الجرحى بين المتظاهرين المصريين اليوم الجمعة بلغ أكثر من 400 جريح بعضهم أصيب بالرصاص.

- أسوشيتد برس: متظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام مبنى وزارة الخارجية ومبنى التلفزيون في القاهرة. والتفزيون ينفي محاولة اقتحام مبناه.

- رويترز عن شهود عيان: سماع أصوات إطلاق رصاص قرب البرلمان ومقر رئاسة الوزراء ومقرات حكومية في القاهرة.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: مسلحون يجبرون ضباطا وجنودا بقسم شرطة في سيناء على الاستسلام.

- مراسل الجزيرة: إعادة إطلاق قنابل الغاز المدمع في القاهرة.

- مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان نافي بيلاي تقول إن السلطات المصرية اعتقلت أكثر من ألف شخص خلال المظاهرات الحاشدة.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: عشرات المحتجين يتسلقون مركبات الجيش في السويس والجنود يحاولون إبعادهم.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: محتجون يشعلون النار في استراحة محافظة الأقصر ومقر الحزب الوطني فيها ومقر المجلس الشعبي المحلي.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: سماع صوت إطلاق نار في شوارع وسط القاهرة بعد بدء حظر التجول.

- مراسل الجزيرة: إشعال النيران في قسم شرطة الأزبكية في القاهرة.

- مراسل الجزيرة: إحراق مزيد من سيارات الأمن في القاهرة.

- اشتعال النيران في المقر الرئيسي للحزب الوطني الحاكم الواقع في كورنيش النيل بالعاصمة المصرية.

- إشعال النيران في سيارات للشرطة في ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض بالقاهرة.

- شهود عيان: إضرام النار في مبنى محافظة الدقهلية بمدينة المنصورة.

- مراسلة الجزيرة: وحدات من الجيش المصري تنزل إلى شوارع مدينة السويس شرق القاهرة، والمتظاهرون يؤكدون أنهم لن يستجيبوا لقرار فرض حظر التجول ولن يتواجهوا مع الجيش.

- أعداد كبيرة من المصريين في شوارع القاهرة بعد دخول حظر التجول حيز التنفيذ (من الرابعة مساء إلى الخامسة صباحا بتوقيت غرينتش).

- متظاهرون يحرقون سيارة شرطة على جسر السادس من أكتوبر في القاهرة.

- سيارات تابعة للجيش المصري تنزل إلى شوارع القاهرة والمتظاهرون يرحبون بها.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت في الإسكندرية: المظاهرات تعم كل أنحاء المدينة من منطقة العامرية في أقصى غرب المدينة إلى منطقة أبو قير في أقصى شرقها، وقوات الأمن تختفي من الشوارع.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: المتظاهرون يسيطرون على أغلب شوارع المدينة، وقوات الأمن تتراجع أمامهم.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: أفراد من الأمن المركزي يستسلمون للمتظاهرين ويسلمونهم بنادقهم وملابسهم العسكرية.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: إحراق العديد من السيارات التابعة للأمن في مناطق المنشية ومحرم بيك والمنتزه.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: إحراق مبنى المحافظة واقتحامه وإحراق أقسام الشرطة في مناطق المنشية ومحرم بيك وباب شرقي وسيدي جابر والمنتزه والعطارين.

- مراسل الجزيرة: قوات الأمن تنسحب من ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة وتتوقف عن التصدي للمتظاهرين.

- مراسل الجزيرة: قوات من الأمن المركزي تتبادل التحية مع أعداد من المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير.
http://www.aljazeera.net/Mob/Templa...spx?GUID=4C271CB3-4A97-41E3-B391-BDF8B9682285


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

آخر تطورات الاحتجاجات في مصر من  B B c
آخر تحديث:  الجمعة، 28 يناير/ كانون الثاني، 2011، 20:19 GMT
تشهد مصر موجة احتجاجات تعد الاكبر منذ أكثر من ثلاثين عاما. هنا آخر تطورات الأحداث التي ترد من هناك:
20:15 : المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض يدعو إلى وقف وضبط النفس في مصر ويقول إن بلاده تراقب الوضع وستراجع موقفها طبقا للأحداث التي تقع في الأيام القادمة.
20:06 : خرق تام لحظر التجول في السويس شرقي مصر واعمال سلب ونهب وحرق لعدد من المتاجر في المدينة. وموفد بي بي سي يقول إن الجيش يؤمن فقط أقسام الشرطة مبني المحافظة ومديرية الأمن بالمحافظة.
20:05 : رويترز تنقل عن البيت الأبيض عن الرئيس أوباما عقد اجتماعا بشأن الأوضاع في مصر.
20:04 : الفريق سامي عنان رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية يقطع زيارته إلى الولايات المتحدة ويقرر العودة إلى مصر بحسب ما أعلن مصدر أمريكي.
20:00 : سليل شيتي السكرتير العام لمنظمة العفو الدولية يعلن أن بعثة من المنظمة في طريقها إلى مصر للوقوف على حقيقة وضع حقوق الإنسان هناك، ودعا شيتي في لقاء مع بي بي سي الحكومة المصرية إلى احترام حقوق الإنسان كما دعا القادة الغربيين في منتدى دافوس إلى الضغط على الحكومة المصرية للسماح لمواطنيها بحرية التظاهر وحرية التعبير.
19:30 : الاتحاد الأوروبي يعرب عن قلقاه ويدعو إلى إطلاق سراح جميع المعتقلين.
19:00: وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط المصرية تقول إن حظر التجول يقتصر على محافظات القاهرة والسويس والإسكندرية.
18:57 : الولايات المتحدة تنصح مواطنيها من السفر غير الضروري إلى مصر، وتطال الأمريكيين المقيمين في مصر بالبقاء في منازلهم.
18:56 : مصادر طبية تقول لوكالة رويترز إن عدد ضحايا الاحتجاجات يوم الجمعة ارتفع إلى خمسة قتلى و 870 شخصا.
18:38 : شركة مصر للطيران تعلق كل رحلاتها من القاهرة لمدة 12 ساعة، والخطوط البريطانية تؤجل رحلتها مساء الجمعة حتى صباح السبت لتفادي خرق حظر التجول.
17:37 : الرئيس مبارك يفرض حظر التجول في كل محافظات مصر.
17:33 : مصادر صحفية في سيناء تقول إن البدو حاصروا قسم شرطة الشيخ زويد في سيناء وطالبوا القوات في القسم بالاستسلام بينما سيطر لمسلحون على مدخل مدينة رفح وتمكنوا من احتجاز رجال شرطة كرهائن.
17:17 : رغم دخول حظر التجول حيز التنفيذ ، المتظاهرون يحيطون بمبنى الاذاعة التلفزيون ويحاولون الدخول اليه والمبنى محاط بعربات القوات المسلحة ، المتظاهرون يهتفون للجيش والجيش لا يتعرض لهم.
17:05: وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية تعرب عن قلق بلادها تجاه تطورات الأوضاع في مصر، وتحث الحكومة المصرية على السماح بالمظاهرات السلمية.
16:52 : الحكومة البريطانية تعلن أن مطالب المتظاهرين في مصر مشروعة.
16:50 : وكالة رويترزتنقل عن شهود عيان قولهم إن محتجين اشتبكوا مع قوات الأمن في شارع القصر العيني قرب مقر البرلمان المصري وسط القاهرة.
16:39 : البيت الأبيض يعرب عن قلقه تجاه تطورات الأوضاع في مصر ويدعو الحكومة المصرية إلى احترام حقوق الشعب المصري والسماح بعودة خدمات الإنترنت.
16:38: وكالة رويترز تقول إن أصوات طلقات نار سمعت في القاهرة بعد سريان حظر التجول.
16:24 : أنباء عن اشتعال النيران في مقر الحزب الوطني الحاكم الرئيسي في القاهرة.
16:00 : دخول حظر التجول في القاهرة الكبرى والإسكندرية والسويس حيز التنفيذ.
15:55 : الخارجية الأمريكية تعرب عن قلقها تجاه تطورات الأحداث في مصر وتدعو إلى احترام حربية التعبير وفتح وسائل الاتصال. 
15:42 : مع حلول المساء سحب الدخان تغطي سماء القاهرة نتيجة المواجهات في عدة مناطق.
15:37 : منظمات حقوقية تقول إن إجمالي عدد المعتقلين في أربعة أيام وصل إلى ألف شخص.
15:32 : سيارات تابعة للجيش المصرى تحيط مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون فى قلب العاصمة المصرية لحمايته حيث لا تزال سحب دخان كثيفة تتصاعد من خلف المبانى المجاورة بسبب حرائق اندلعت فى إطارات السيارات خلال المظاهرات العنيفة هناك.
15:29 : الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك يصدر بصفته الحاكم العسكري بموجب قانون الطوارئ قرارا بفرض حظر التجول في محافظات القاهرة الكبرى والإسكندرية والسويس من السادسة مساء حتى السابعة صباحا.
15:12 : أنباء عن دخول وحدات من الجيش المصري إلى القاهرة.
15:00 : موفد بي بي سي يؤكد أن الشرطة في مدينة السويس أطلقت الرصاص الحي أثناء محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة السويس ما أسفر عن مقتل شخص وإصابة أربعة آخرين. وقد حاول المتظاهرون أيضا مهاجمة مبنى مديرية الأمن حيث أطلقت الشرطة الرصاص الحي وقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع. وقد حمل المتظاهرون جثة القتيل وطافوا بها في شوارع المدينة.
14:50 : وكالة أسوشييتدبرس تقول إن الشرطة المصرية وضعت محمد البرادعي قيد الإقامة الجبرية في منزله بالقاهرة.
14:34 : قوات الأمن في الاسماعيلية تستخدم القنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطي في تفريق المتظاهرين في شارع شبين الكوم أحد الشوارع الرئيسية في مدينة الاسماعيلية. والمتظاهرون يحرقون سيارة تابعة للمرور وأخرى للمحافظة.
14:32 : أنباء عن قيام بدو مسلحين في سيناء باعتراض عربة تابعة للشرطة المصرية وخطف عدد من أفرادها ثم حرقها، وقد أعلن المسلحون أن عناصر الشرطة المخطوفين رهائن بحسب ما ذكرت بعض المصادر.
14:30 : شهود عيان يؤكدون سقوط قتيل في السويس.
14:00 : المظاهرات في الإسماعيلية تقترب من مبنى محافظة الإسماعيلية واستاد الاسماعيلية والشرطة تبدأ في استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق المحتجين.
13:41 :في السويس المتظاهرون يقتحمون قسم شرطة الأربعين و يخرجون الموقوفين منه بعد إضرام النار فيه وموفد بي بي سي يقول إن بعض السكان قاموا بمساعدة القيادات الأمنية على الاختفاء خشية على حياتهم من غضب المتظاهرين.
13:36 : الأنباء تفيد بأن الإسماعيلية شهدت مظاهرات بمشاركة أعداد غفيرة غير مسبوقة.
13:27 :التليفزيون الحكومي المصري يبث صورا لاحتجاجات ويقول إن الشرطة تسيطر على الوضع.
13:25 : أسد الله الصاوي مراسل بي بي سي يعود لممارسة العمل بعد إصابته في رأسه بواسطة عناصر الشرطة السرية بملابس مدنية، ويقول إن الشرطة اعتقلت العشرات وإن المواجهات مشتعلة في ميدان رمسيس بينما ترددت أنباء عن إحراق سيارات للشرطة.
13:11 : مظاهرات حاشدة في بورسعيد.
13:06 : أنباء عن مصادمات بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين في مدينة المنصورة بمحافظة الدقهلية.
13:01 : الشرطة تطلق النار في الهواء بميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة ومتظاهرون يلقون الحجارة عليها.
13:00 : المتظاهرون ينتشرون في أنحاء العاصمة المصرية وقوات الأمن تشن حملة اعتقالات في صفوف المتظاهرين.
12:57 : موفد بي بي سي يقول إن متظاهرين أحرقوا قسم شرطة الأربعين في السويس ويستولون على بنادق وقوات الأمن تنسحب من المنطقة بعد أن فقدت السيطرة على المتظاهرين تماما.
12:51 : بيان من شركة فودافون للاتصالات في مصر يعلن أن كل شركات الهاتف المحمول في مصر تلقت أوامر بقطع خدماتها في مناطق معينة.
12:48 : الصور تظهر سحب دخان تتصاعد في مناطق بالقاهرة.
12:46 : أنباء عن مظاهرات كبيرة في مدينتي أسوان والأقصر جنوبي مصر يشارك فيها آلاف المتظاهرين.
12:37 : نحو ألفي متظاهر يخرجون في مظاهرة سلمية بمدينة العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء.
12:32 : الفنانة المصرية عزة بلبع تقول لبي بي سي إنها شاركت في تظاهرة تعرض المشاركون فيها للغازات المسيلة للدموع في القاهرة.
12:31 - آلاف المتظاهرين يجوبون شوارع السويس شرقي مصر ويرددون هتافات تطالب بإسقاط النظام والحكومة حاصر المتظاهرون مقر محافظة السويس في ظل غياب ملحوظ لقوات الأمن وشارك في التظاهرات نساء وفتيات للمرة الأولى.
12:30 - الآلاف يجوبون شوارع القاهرة ومدن أخرى مطالبين بإسقاط النظام. 
12:20 - البرادعي والتجمع المحيط به يتعرض للرش بخراطيم المياه والغاز المسيل للدموع من قبل الشرطة بحسب شهود عيان.
12:15 - السلطات المصرية تهدد باتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة ضد المتظاهرين الذي يطالبون بتغير الحكومة في مصر.
12:00 - تقارير عن منع المعارض محمد البرادعي من مغادرة المنطقة التي أدى الصلاة فيها بمسجد الاستقامة (في الجيزة) وتقوم بتطويقها.
11:50 - متحدث باسم الخارجية الفرنسية يقول إن السلطات المصرية اعتقلت أربعة صحفيين مصريين، الجمعة.
11:40 - مراسلنا في القاهرة، أسد الله الصاوي، يتعرض للضرب ويصاب إصابة طفيفة.
11:38 - أنباء عن تعرض بعض طواقم وسائل الإعلام الى الضرب والتضييق من قبل قوات الأمن. ولا يزال قطع خدمات الإنترنت مستمرا.
11:35 - أنباء عن حشود قرب القصر الرئاسي في مصر الجديدة، والمظاهرات تشمل مدينة نصر شرقي القاهرة.
11:30 - تقارير عن توجه آلاف المتظاهرين في الاسماعيلية من ميدان المطافئ إلى مقر مديرية الأمن. ووقوع اشباكات متفرقة بين المتظاهرين ورجال الامن. والمتظاهرون يسقطون بعض صور الرئيس مبارك في شارع محمد علي، الشارع الأكبر في مدينة الاسماعيلية ويربطها بالقاهرة ومحافظات اخرى.
11:25 - الشرطة تستخدم الرصاص المطاطي ضد المتظاهرين بالقرب من الأزهر.
11:15 - أنباء عن اندلاع احتجاجات في الاسكندرية ودمياط ودمنهور.
11:10 - أنباء عن مظاهرات في أنحاء متفرقة من مصر من بينها السويس والاسماعيلية والمنيا بالإضافة الى العاصمة.
11:00 جرينتش - متظاهرون يجمعون بالقرب من مسجد في القاهرة، حيث يؤدي محمد البرادعي الصلاة، ويدعون الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، للرحيل.
10:55 - الشرطة المصرية تطلق الرصاص المطاطي في الهواء وتستخدم الغاز المسيل للدموع وخراطيم الميا ضد المتظاهرين في العاصمة.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/01/110128_egypt_protests_latest.shtml


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (29 يناير 2011)

THE strong wind of change coming,,,,,!well don


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2011)

طريقة فتح النت في مصر
غير تاريخ الويندوز إلى 2012
......
...وغير البلد لأي حاجة غير مصر من الاعدادات
.........control panel


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طريقة فتح النت في مصر
> غير تاريخ الويندوز إلى 2012
> ......
> ...وغير البلد لأي حاجة غير مصر من الاعدادات
> .........control panel



*انا كنت هسال انتي ف مصر ولا فين علشان داخله ع النت
*


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

‏	
التلفزيون المصري: إرجاء الامتحانات في جامعات القاهرة والإسكندرية ومرسى مطروح


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

قوات الجيش المصري تلقي القبض على عشرات يقومون بأعمال سلب ونهب 
Twitter‏


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

خبر عاجل... الحكومة المصرية تعلن استقالتها
Twitter‏ -


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

التليفزيون المصرى يعلن تمديد حظر التجول من الرابعه عصراً وحتى الثامنه صباحاً


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

رويترز: مصادر طبية تقول إن العدد الإجمالي للجرحى في القاهرة اليوم بلغ 870


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

- مراسل الجزيرة: دوي انفجار قوي قرب المقر الرئيسي للحزب الوطني في القاهرة.

- مراسلة الجزيرة: آلاف المتظاهرين في شوارع السويس وسماع دوي طلقات نارية.

- وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية: شركة فودافون تقول إن جميع شركات الهاتف تلقت أوامر بقطع الاتصالات في مصر.

- الرئيس المصري يقرر فرض حظر التجول في جميع محافظات البلاد من الساعة السادسة مساء إلى السابعة صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي (من الرابعة مساء إلى الخامسة صباحا بتوقيت غرينتش).

- رويترز: عدد الجرحى بين المتظاهرين المصريين اليوم الجمعة بلغ أكثر من 400 جريح بعضهم أصيب بالرصاص.

- أسوشيتد برس: متظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام مبنى وزارة الخارجية ومبنى التلفزيون في القاهرة. والتفزيون ينفي محاولة اقتحام مبناه.

- رويترز عن شهود عيان: سماع أصوات إطلاق رصاص قرب البرلمان ومقر رئاسة الوزراء ومقرات حكومية في القاهرة.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: مسلحون يجبرون ضباطا وجنودا بقسم شرطة في سيناء على الاستسلام.

- مراسل الجزيرة: إعادة إطلاق قنابل الغاز المدمع في القاهرة.

- مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان نافي بيلاي تقول إن السلطات المصرية اعتقلت أكثر من ألف شخص خلال المظاهرات الحاشدة.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: عشرات المحتجين يتسلقون مركبات الجيش في السويس والجنود يحاولون إبعادهم.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: محتجون يشعلون النار في استراحة محافظة الأقصر ومقر الحزب الوطني فيها ومقر المجلس الشعبي المحلي.

- رويترز عن شاهد عيان: سماع صوت إطلاق نار في شوارع وسط القاهرة بعد بدء حظر التجول.

- مراسل الجزيرة: إشعال النيران في قسم شرطة الأزبكية في القاهرة.

- مراسل الجزيرة: إحراق مزيد من سيارات الأمن في القاهرة.

- اشتعال النيران في المقر الرئيسي للحزب الوطني الحاكم الواقع في كورنيش النيل بالعاصمة المصرية.

- إشعال النيران في سيارات للشرطة في ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض بالقاهرة.

- شهود عيان: إضرام النار في مبنى محافظة الدقهلية بمدينة المنصورة.

- مراسلة الجزيرة: وحدات من الجيش المصري تنزل إلى شوارع مدينة السويس شرق القاهرة، والمتظاهرون يؤكدون أنهم لن يستجيبوا لقرار فرض حظر التجول ولن يتواجهوا مع الجيش.

- أعداد كبيرة من المصريين في شوارع القاهرة بعد دخول حظر التجول حيز التنفيذ (من الرابعة مساء إلى الخامسة صباحا بتوقيت غرينتش).

- متظاهرون يحرقون سيارة شرطة على جسر السادس من أكتوبر في القاهرة.

- سيارات تابعة للجيش المصري تنزل إلى شوارع القاهرة والمتظاهرون يرحبون بها.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت في الإسكندرية: المظاهرات تعم كل أنحاء المدينة من منطقة العامرية في أقصى غرب المدينة إلى منطقة أبو قير في أقصى شرقها، وقوات الأمن تختفي من الشوارع.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: المتظاهرون يسيطرون على أغلب شوارع المدينة، وقوات الأمن تتراجع أمامهم.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: أفراد من الأمن المركزي يستسلمون للمتظاهرين ويسلمونهم بنادقهم وملابسهم العسكرية.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: إحراق العديد من السيارات التابعة للأمن في مناطق المنشية ومحرم بيك والمنتزه.

- مراسل الجزيرة نت بالإسكندرية: إحراق مبنى المحافظة واقتحامه وإحراق أقسام الشرطة في مناطق المنشية ومحرم بيك وباب شرقي وسيدي جابر والمنتزه والعطارين.

- مراسل الجزيرة: قوات الأمن تنسحب من ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة وتتوقف عن التصدي للمتظاهرين.

- مراسل الجزيرة: قوات من الأمن المركزي تتبادل التحية مع أعداد من المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير.
المصدر:	الجزيرة

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/...8B9682285.htm?wbc_purpose=Basic,Basic_Current


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الانباء تقول ان عدد المتظاهرين في القاهرة حوالي 23.000  وبمقارنة العدد بسكان القاهرة الذين يبلغون 20 مليون نسمة يتضح ان الاغلبية الساحقة غير مشاركة خاصة بعد اعمال السلب والنهب التي لا تدل على مستوى الشعب المصري الاصيل .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مصر : تعطيل العمل غدا في جميع البنوك تجنبا ً لاعمال النهب .
البنك المركزي المصري : كل حسابات العملاء آمنة .


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا للاخبار فوزي


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

التلفزيون المصري نقلا ُ عن الجيش :كل من يخرق حظر التجول يعرض نفسه للخطر


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الانباء الواردة من مصر تفيد بانتشار العصابات والبلطجية في الليل بالاعتداء على الممتلكات العامة والخاصة والمظاهرات السلمية تحولت الى مظاهرات البلطجية والحرامية وعلى الشعب حماية ممتلكاته


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مطالبات شعبية للجيش المصري لحماية الناس من الفوضى والسلب .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

عصابات تحاول حرق المنازل او السطو عليها .


القوات المسلحة المصرية تحذر المواطنين بانها ستنفذ حظر التجول بكل حزم .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

تشكيل لجان شعبية في الاسكندرية لحماية المرافق العامة والمنازل .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

بيان للجيش المصري يدعو المواطنين الى حماية انفسهم من  أعمال النهب .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

قبول استقالة احمد عز من الامانة العامة للحزب الحاكم  .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الجيش المصري يصد محاولة لاقتحام مطبعة البنك المركزي .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

زعيم الاغلبية في مجلس الشورى يطالب الرئيس مبارك بمخاطبة الشعب من جديد .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مراسلة العربية : فرض منع التجول يهدف الى منع عمليات النهب والتعديات .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

اضرام النار في مركز للتسوق في حي المعادي بالقاهرة .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مواطنون يشكلون سلسلة بشرية لحماية المتحف المصري من النهب .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الجيش ينتشر في السويس ويقيم حواجز تفتيش .


----------



## حمورابي (29 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> عصابات تحاول حرق المنازل او السطو عليها .





fauzi قال:


> مراسلة الجزيرة : احياء سكنية بالاسكندرية تناشد الجيش التدخل لصد أعمال النهب .




*هذا هو اسوء كابوس واتمنى ان لا يتطور اكثر  *


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مراسلة الجزيرة : احياء سكنية بالاسكندرية تناشد الجيش التدخل لصد أعمال النهب .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مرايلة الجزيرة : مجموعة اشخاص تحاول اقتحام مستشفى في السويس والسكان يحاولون صدهم


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مجموعة من البلطجية تقتحم المنازل في حي المقطم .

تم نهب العديد من المحال التجارية في شارع جامعة الدول العربية .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

محاولة لاقتحام مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون من الباب الخلفي .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الجامعة الامريكية تغلق الدراسة فيها لمدة اسبوع .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الشوارع في السويس اصبحت أهدأ بعد حظر التجوال .


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* على مستوى القطر المصري ركوب المتظاهريين على الدبابات ويهتفون بسقوط مبارك بتعاون تام من الجيش*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*نقلا عن انباء الشرق الاوسط عمر سليمان نائب لرئيس الجمهوريه في مصر*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* عاجل من ANB || أوامر شخصية من مبارك بقتل قيادات الاخوان فى السجون*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*المنوفية " مسقط رأس مبارك " تخرج عن بكرة للشوارع لتسقط نظام مبارك*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*عمر سليمان إختيار أمريكي رائع فهو اكبر ضامن لحماية مصالح امريكا واسرائيل في المنطقة*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* المتظاهرون فى مدينة المنصورة يناشدون الجيش بالتدخل حيث توجد عمليات سلب للبنوك من قبل ميليشيات تابعة للحزب الوطنى*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*راصد ميدان التحرير || الجيش يستخدم القوة المفرطه لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* رويترز|إحراق مقر للحزب الوطني واقتحام مقر بنك في محافظة أسوان المصرية*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* الجزيرة |مصادر تؤكد وصول جمال وعلاء مبارك مع اسرتهم للندن*


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

اعمال نهب في معظم احياء القاهرة .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

اعمال سلب ونهب للشقق السكنية


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الاهالي يعملون لجان شعبية لحماية البنوك .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

شاهد عيان : الوضع الامني متدهور للغاية في حي شبرا .

اهالي منطقتي التجمع الخامس وشيراتون يطالبون الجيش التدخل لحمايتهم .

شاهد عيان : اعمال سلب ونهب في حي المهندسين .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

تكليف احمد شفيق وزير الطيران السابق بتشكيل الوزارة الجديدة .
الفريق احمد شفيق رجل عسكري وهو وزير الطيران المدني في الحكومة المستقيلة .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس المصري


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مراسلة العربية :

مئات المكالمات تشكو تعرض الاهالي لاعتداءات .

اعتداء بالنيران على مبنى في شارع نادي الاهلي .

مخربون يعتدون على الممتلكات العامة والخاصة .

الاعتداءات انتقلت الى منازل مواطنين في احياء راقية .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

التلفزيون المصري: الرئيس مبارك يعقد عددا من الاجتماعات السياسية المهمة


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

نقلا عن العربية :
ضابط شرطة: معظم الشوارع العامة خالية والنهب في الشوارع الجانبية .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

اعمال سلب ونهب في مستشفى سرطان الاطفال .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

بلطجية تحاصر منازل في منطقة سيدي بشر بالاسكندرية .


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* السيناريست تامر حبيب: ما واجهناه مع الأمن كان كمواجهة الفلسطينيين لليهود*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* القوات المسلحة تنشر حافلات تقل مجموعاتها من افرادها لفرض الامن وحمايه الممتلكات العامه والخاصة*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*عــــاجل  || قامت رصد بالاتصال بمدير الاتصالات فى مصر احد المسؤلى عن الشبكات  واخبرهم بان الانترنت مقطوع لفنرة غير محددة وانهم تلقوا اوامر بذلك  ووعدونا بمراسلتنا بكل جديد*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* القوات المسلحة | ستقوم بنشر اعدادكبيرة من جنودها لتامين الاماكن السكنية فى جميع المحافظات*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* راصد الإسكندرية : الحمله الشعبيه بالاسكندريه بدأت الان بالفعل القبض علي البلطجيه وتم تسليمهم لرجال الجيش*
* الامان بدأ يعود الي الاسكندريه*​


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

اعمال سلب ونهب طالت المتحف المصري وسط القاهرة .

خط هاتفي ساخن للجيش للتبليغ عن الاعتداءات 19614 .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

البلطجية استولوا على الاسلحة من اقسام الشرطة وبدأوا بتسليب المارة واخذ اتاوات منهم .


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* راصد| الحكومة الجديدة ستحافظ على بعض الوزراء القدامى الذين يحظون باحترام الشارع المصرى؟*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* راصد  الإسكندرية | نصف مليون سكندري الان يجتمعون عند كورنيش الاسكندريه  ويهتفون كلنا لجان شعبيه وفي كل شارع مالايقل عن 25 يحمون الممتلكات*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

* العربية | انباء مؤكدة عن استقالة جمال مبارك من امانة الحزب الوطنى*​


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الجيش يعزز قواته في الاحياء والمدن لملاحقة الخارجين عن القانون .


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*الإخوان  المسلمون وكل القوى الوطنية والسياسية يشكلون لجنة لحماية المنشآت العامة  والخاصة ويفتحون مقرات نواب مجلس الشعب السابق ومقرات الأحزاب في القاهرة  والمحافظات لتقديم المساعدات وإدارة عمليات الحفاظ على ممتلكات مصر*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

برأيي لو طالت الحالة الجيش سيلتحق بالشعب

هكذا يصنعوا مختطاتهم المشبوهة


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*متظاهرو الإسكندريه يقبضون على مسلحين حاولا السطو على بنك تبين أنهما من الشرطه*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> برأيي لو طالت الحالة الجيش سيلتحق بالشعب
> 
> هكذا يصنعوا مختطاتهم المشبوهة



*وانا كمان بقول هيك وبشكل عام بعتقد ان الكل عميطبق حاليا هالقاعده*

*بس الخوف من اللي جايه وخصوصا ان كل اللي عمبيصير بيكون المحور تبعه الاخوان المسلمين

 الله يستر *
​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*راصد المنوفية| انتهاء المظاهرات فى شبين الكوم وعودة المتظاهرين غدا لاستكمال الاحتجاجات الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر مؤكد*


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2011)

*عاجل|زويل اطالب بتشكيل حكومة من حكماء مصروحكومة التزوير فقدت الثقة لدى الشعب*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *وانا كمان بقول هيك وبشكل عام بعتقد ان الكل عميطبق حاليا هالقاعده*
> 
> *بس الخوف من اللي جايه وخصوصا ان كل اللي عمبيصير بيكون المحور تبعه الاخوان المسلمين
> 
> ...




من شهر ونصف وصفت لعدد من الاعضاء هذه الحالة التي 

ستصل اليها البلاد

ومنها احتلال ثكنات الجيش 

بالمرحلة الثانية ما بين يوم واخر ستبدا هذه المرحلة لو للم تتوقف..

بعده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سأقف هنا الان ..


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

تعليق رحلات مصر للطيران اوقات حظر التجول .


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

*مقتل ثمانية واصابة 17 خلال محاولة اقتحام قسم 
*

*شرطة مصري*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

*انباء غير مؤكدة عن استقالة جمال مبارك من امانة السياسات في الحزب الحاكم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااالهووي ع الصور اللي بتذيعها الجزيره للقتلى
حراااااااااااام دمهم يروح هدر والريس طلع قال كلمتين وراح
مايغوووووووووووووور بقى ويسيب الشعب يعيش 
اهاليهم محتاجين ليهم 
حرام يحرق قلوب اهلو عليهم
للدرجادي دم الشعب العربي رخيييييييييص
ريارب احميهم 
يااااااااارب احمي شعبك في مصررر*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااالهووي ع الصور اللي بتذيعها الجزيره للقتلى
> حراااااااااااام دمهم يروح هدر والريس طلع قال كلمتين وراح
> مايغوووووووووووووور بقى ويسيب الشعب يعيش
> اهاليهم محتاجين ليهم
> ...



غار او لم يغر

القطار ماشي

ولا رجوع

اعتقد بحكم خبرتي هكذا


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

سليمان نائباً للرئيس وشفيق رئيسا للحكومة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> غار او لم يغر
> 
> القطار ماشي
> 
> ...



*ربنا يستر 
ويتعدل الحال 
*


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

نقلا عن العربية :
مناشدات من الاهالي في منطقة المهندسين لانقاذهم من عمليات السلب والنهب .


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

البرادعي يدعو إلى رحيل مبارك ويقول إن تغيير المسؤولين الحكوميين ليس كافيا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*العربيه
شهود
مقتل 8 واصابة 17 في محاولة اقتحام  مركز شرطة بمحافظه بني سويف​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا يستر
> ويتعدل الحال
> *


نصلي للذلك

يا رب ارحم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*العربيه
الجيش يعزز قواته في الاحياء والمدن لملاحقة الخارجين عن القانون*


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

البلطجية يتظاهرون مع المتظاهرين صباحا وفي الليل يسطون على المحلات والمنازل والاماكن العامة .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*العربيه
مجدي الدقاق  تعيين عمر سليمان قضى ع شائعات التوريث*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> البلطجية يتظاهرون مع المتظاهرين صباحا وفي الليل يسطون على المحلات والمنازل والاماكن العامة .



*يارب الجيش يتعامل معاهم ويصفيهم علشان الشعب يواصل مسيرتو السلميه وهو في امان*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مجدي الدقاق 
لست متاكداا من استقالة جمال مبارك من لجنة السياسات*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

الجيش من الشعب لو طالت ها يسرق قبلهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الجيش من الشعب لو طالت ها يسرق قبلهم



*ازاي
امال مهامهم ايييييييييه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*زويل شباب مصر يحركه الامل في مستقبل افضل*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عاجل.العربيه
اعتقال خارجين على القانون في مدينة نصر ومصر الجديده والمعادي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مراسل العربيه
الهدوء يخيم ع السويس والجيش يعزز وجوده في الشارع*


----------



## حمورابي (29 يناير 2011)

*كل شئ قد يكون مقبول 
ولكن الإعتداء على المنازل فضيع اتمنى ان تبتعد العصابات عن المنازل 

المظاهرات يجب ان تكون بطرق اخرى وفي مناطــق اخرى طريقة التعبير يجب ان يكون لها حدود 
*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

ومن يضع الحدود اخي حمورابي
ربنا يستر


----------



## حمورابي (29 يناير 2011)

*المشكلة ان زمرة من الشعب ليس لديهِ ذلك الوعي اخي كليمو 
كان الاجدر ان يضعهُ هو ولكن الظاهر . 
لا زمرة التي تفعل هذا و لا حكومة . 
افضل حل للدول العربية هي الدكتاتورية . 
لا يعرف العرب الديمقراطية *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عاجل.العربيه
شهود محتجون من البدو يستولون ع اسلحه من قسم شرطة في العريش*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عاجل.العربيه
> شهود محتجون من البدو يستولون ع اسلحه من قسم شرطة في العريش*




هذا متوقع

ولو طالت اكتر من غير ان يستولوا

 الجيش سيسلم اسلحته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يستر
ويحمي شعبو *


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *المشكلة ان زمرة من الشعب ليس لديهِ ذلك الوعي اخي كليمو
> كان الاجدر ان يضعهُ هو ولكن الظاهر .
> لا زمرة التي تفعل هذا و لا حكومة .
> افضل حل للدول العربية هي الدكتاتورية .
> لا يعرف العرب الديمقراطية *






لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

انما الديكتاتورية فعلت فعلها خلال عقود

كيف ستصلح بساعات


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

قال وزير الخارجية الألماني "جيدو فسترفيله" السبت، إن ألمانيا هددت بخفض  مساعداتها لمصر إذا لم تخفف السلطات من إجراءاتها الصارمة ضد المحتجين

يعني بيقولولهم

سيبوا المخطط يمشي
مضحك ومبكي 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني
مصادر امنيه
سقوط 12 قتيلا في اشتباكات بين متظاهرين  والشرطه في بلدة بني سويف
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني
92 قتييلا خلال الخمس ايام  للاحتجاجات ضد مبارك ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*العربيه
اشعال النار في مقر مصلحة الضرائب وسط القاهره​*


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> قال وزير الخارجية الألماني "جيدو فسترفيله" السبت، إن ألمانيا هددت بخفض  مساعداتها لمصر إذا لم تخفف السلطات من إجراءاتها الصارمة ضد المحتجين
> 
> يعني بيقولولهم
> 
> ...


المانيا وامريكا تبتز مصر وتهددها بقطع المساعدات فعلا مضحك ومبكي .
لو كانت الدول الخليجية تقدم المساعدات لمصر وهي قادرة فعلا على تقديم الاكثر لتمكنت مصر من تجاوز الصعوبات الاقتصادية  .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

التلفزيون المصري :القوات المسلحة القت القبض على مجموعة من العصابات المسلحة في الاسكندرية بالتعاون مع الاهالي .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

جيش مصر يتحرك لسد الفراغ الأمني
دفع الجيش المصري بتعزيزات ضخمة إلى مختلف أنحاء الجمهورية في محاولة للسيطرة على الوضع, في ظل حالة من الفراغ الأمني وغياب قوات الشرطة واتساع نطاق السلب والنهب


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مراسل الجزيرة نت نقلا عن بيان للجيش المصري: القوات المسلحة تلقي القبض على "خارجين عن القانون" في مناطق مصر الجديدة ومدينة نصر والمعادي والقاهرة الجديدة.


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

توقعات بحدوث سطو على اثار الاقصر


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مصدر رسمي : لم يحدث سطو على المتحف المصري وان ما  حدث عمليات تخريب .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

شهود :مسلحون في سيارات الشرطة يطلقون النار في حي حدائق الاهرام غرب القاهرة


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

سكان الاقصر يطالبون الجيش بحماية المناطق   الاثرية بعد انسحاب الشرطة .

سكان الاقصر يشكلون مجموعات لحماية المناطق الاثرية .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

مدينة الاسماعيلية في حماية اللجان الشعبية والجيش


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2011)

الخط الساخن  19674 لا يرد .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

احتجاجات جديدة في مصر صباح اليوم خاصة في ميدان التحرير والجيش يعزز قواته في مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون ومركز القاهرة .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

مراسل العربية :الليلة الماضية كانت سيئة للغاية خاصة في القاهرة والجيزة لفقدان الامن وانتشار الفوضى .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

المحللون السياسيون : بعد ان اصبح في مصر نائبا للرئيس مبارك اصبح  مغادرة الرئيس للسلطة مسألة وقت .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

*عاجل : هروب الالاف من المساجين من سجن وادي النطرون بين القاهرة والاسكندرية وهم من اخطر المجرمين وحدوث اعمال شغب وعنف والمواطنون يستغيثون .
خمسة الالف سجين فروا من سجن ابو زعبل وعدد كبيرمن سجن الفيوم وسجون اخرى .


*الموطنين يعانون من شحة المواد الغذائية والاغتصاب والسطو المسلح حسب ما اورده مراسل العربية .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

*الجيش يدعو الشباب المصري للتصدي الى محاولات  التخريب .

 *خلال العشر ساعات الماضية غادر العديد من رجال الاعمال العرب والمصريين الى دبي جوا .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

الاطباء يدعون المواطنين للتبرع بالدم .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

مراسل العربية  :مبنى ادارة المرور في الاسماعيلية تم تدميره بالكامل وسرقة محتوياته .

الانباء تقول ان بعض افراد الشرطة كانوا يقتحمون المحلات التجارية في الاسماعيلية بالاضافة الى المساجين الفارين .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

لاول مرة في تاريخ مصر تشكل وزارة جديدة ولا يهتم الناس بها لانهم مشغولين بالحفاظ على حياتهم وممتلكاتهم والسؤال المهم للمواطنين :من هو وزير الداخلية وليس المهم بقية الوزارات .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

الناس ينتابهم الذعر من فرار سجناء وادي النطرون الذي يسميه المواطنين سجن وادي الموت لما يحويه من سجناء خطرين ومتطرفين  اسلاميين من اصحاب السوابق الاجرامية  واصحاب الجرائم الخطيرة .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

اقتحام قصر لسوزان مبارك في المنيا .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

شاهد عيان : العصابات تتقاتل مع بعضها للسيطرة على المسروقات .

محاولة اقتحام مبنى محافظة اسيوط من قبل المساجين الفارين من سجن اسيوط .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

احالة المجرمين الذين يتم القبض عليهم الى المحاكم العسكرية 

النيران تلتهم مبنى المجلس الاعلى للصحافة .


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

الناس ينتابهم الذعر من فرار سجناء وادي النطرون الذي يسميه المواطنين سجن وادي الموت لما يحويه من سجناء خطرين ومتطرفين اسلاميين من اصحاب السوابق الاجرامية واصحاب الجرائم الخطيرة . 
صدام اخرج المجرمين من السجون قبل سقوطه وضمهم الى اتباعه في التفجيرات والتخريب


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

عشرات الجثث على الطريق المؤدي الى سجن ابو زعبل .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

مبارك في اول نشاط معلن : زيارة مركز عمليات القوات المسلحة .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

صالات الانتظار في مطار القاهرة تشهد اكداس من المسافرين  بسبب الاحداث وسلطات المطار تعلن حالة الطواريء القصوى .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

الجيش يتولى حماية مبنى وزارة الداخلية .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

المتظاهرين استولوا على اسلحة مركز تدريب الامن المصري .


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

قلوبنا مع مصر 
يا اله السلام 
حل السلام في مصر
واحفظها من الاشرار
استجب يارب
امين


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

وزير الدفاع طنطاوي يزور نقطة تفتيش وسط القاهرة .

القوة الجوية المصرية تستعرض قوتها في اجواء مصر والجيش المصري ينظم صفوفه .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

االشرطة ستعود لتنظيم المرور والشؤون الجنائية غدا ً .


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

يارب احفظ شعبك​


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

تمديد وقت حظر التجوال ليكون من الثالثة عصرا الى الثامنة صباحا .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

الحالة الان في القاهرة من مراسل العربية : اطلاق نار كثيف ، مخربين يحاولون السطو على المحلات واللجان الشعبية بالتعاون مع رجال الجيش تتصدى لهم .تم القبض على العشرات وسيحولون الى المحاكم العسكرية .


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

يااله السلام عم بسلامك علي شعب مصر
يارب نطمن علي الي في مصر 
يارب تعدي الايام ديه علي خير​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يناير 2011)

إقتباس : ((المتظاهرين استولوا على اسلحة مركز تدريب الامن المصري . ))

الله يرحم أيام وزير الداخلية الأعظم فى تاريخ مصر كلها : أحمد رشدى ، الذى أطاح به أعداء الأمن المصرى من داخل الأمن المصرى

ليتهم - هذه المرة - يبحثون عن المسؤل عن وصول هذه الأسلحة لأيدى المخربين ، فالأيام أثبتت أن السكوت معهم لا يفيد


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

مقتل 8 اقباط في المنيا على يد اسرة مسلمة معتمدين على الفراغ الامني .
الان في اتصال هاتفي لقناة الكرمة مع الانبا اغانون : اصبح عدد الشهداء 11 قبطي واصابة 4 وهم عائلتين وقد سرق المعتدين محتويات المنزلين .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

الان اطلاق نار بين افراد الجيش وخارجين عن القانون في شارع رمسيس امام دار القضاء ( من مراسل البي بي سي )


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

الرئيس مبارك يتلقى اتصالين هاتفيين من شيخ الازهر والبابا شنودة .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

حاليا على قناة المحور : المواطنين يستنجدون لانقاذهم من البلطجية في 6 اكتوبر وفي فيصل .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

مبارك يكلف الحكومة بالحوار مع المعارضة .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

قناة الجزيرة غيرت ترددها واخذت تبث شعارات وصور  لتزيد النار اشتعالاً في مصر .
لقد انفضح دور قطر التخريبي  وتآمرها  ليس في مصر فقط وانما في العراق ايضا حيث انطلقت الطاثرات الامريكية عام 2003  لضرب العراق من قاعدة العيديد الجوية وهي اكبر قاعدة امريكية في المنطقة وتساهم فيها قطر بنسبة 60% وامريكا بنسبة 40% .

امريكا تدعم البرادعي من خلال بثها لاخبار تحركاته وكأنه المنقذ الذي سيخلص مصر من مشاكلها على السي ان ان  ووكالة رويترز للانباء .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

تعيين اللواء محمود وجدي وزيرا للداخلية.


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

البرادعي يريد ان يتحالف مع الاخوان ويدبر انقلابا بالتعاون مع الجيش ..


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

* سعر النفط ارتفع الى 100 دولار في بورصة نيويورك بسبب احداث مصر .

* القتلى 138 والجرحى 2000 جريح .

 *قناة السويس تعمل بكامل طاقتها ولم تتأثر حركة الملاحة .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

المعارضة تدعو الى مظاهرة مليونية غداً الثلاثاء.

تعليق : وما هو رأي الاغلبية الصامتة من شعب مصر ؟


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

المواطنين قلقين من تفاقم ازمة الرواتب والاجور بعد اغلاق البنوك وتحطيم معظم اجهزة الصرف الالي من قبل المخربين .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

تعيين اللواء مراد محمد موافى مدير المخابرات الحربية ليخلف اللواء عمر سليمان في قيادة المخابرات المصرية .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

مصر للطيران تقرر الغاء رحلاتها غدا من الساعة الخامسة مساء الى الساعة العاشرة من صباح الاربعاء  .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> المعارضة تدعو الى مظاهرة مليونية غداً الثلاثاء.
> 
> تعليق : وما هو رأي الاغلبية الصامتة من شعب مصر ؟



*ماهم بيصرخوا في الشوارع

الساكت نطق

بس ياريت محدش يجي يركب علي قفانا و يسرق ثورتنا و يحولها لديكتاتوريه اخري

سلام​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

الله يرحم شعبه من الاعظم

كل كلمة عن الثورة سيندم صاحبها غدا او بعده..

المهم الرب يسوع يحافظ على شعبه المسيحي وان لا تمر

المختطات على اجسادهم 

ومجزرة الكنيسة كان الهدف الاول للأسف


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس المصري يوم الاثنين ان الرئيس حسني مبارك الرئيس حسني مبارك كلفه باجراء اتصالات على الفور مع جميع القوى السياسية لبدء حوار حول عدد من القضايا من بينها الاصلاح الدستوري والتشريعي.


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

مبعوث امريكي يزور مصر الان للتباحث مع الزعماء المصريين

واشنطن (رويترز) - قال بي.جيه. كراولي المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الامريكية ان فرانك ويزنر السفير الامريكي السابق لدى مصر يقوم الان بزيارة للبلاد وانه "يملك القدرة" للتباحث مع الزعماء في مصر.

ولم يعط كراولي اي تفاصيل عمن سيقابلهم ويزنر لكنه قال انه ستتاح له الفرصة كي يبعث برسالة امريكية لمصر. وقال انه يتعين على مصر ان تلغي قانون الطواريء.

وعمل ويزنز سفيرا لبلاده لدى مصر خلال الفترة من 1986 حتى 1991 .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الله يرحم شعبه من الاعظم
> 
> كل كلمة عن الثورة سيندم صاحبها غدا او بعده..
> 
> ...



بلاش كلام غامض من فضلك قول كلام مفهوم يفيدنا افضل... نستفيد منك علي الاقل!

يعني ايه نندم علي اي ثوره هل احنا عايشين ايام الحكم الثيوقراطي ان الحاكم من الرب

لو انا مخدوعه بقي كلمنا كلام واااااااااااااضح بلاش لف و دوران و تلقيح و كلام غامض من فضلك

بالذات التلقيح

سلام الرب لك​


----------



## Huda Hassan (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الله يرحم شعبه من الاعظم
> 
> كل كلمة عن الثورة سيندم صاحبها غدا او بعده..
> 
> ...


 

اللهم احفظ مصر وشباب مصر من المسحيين و المسلمبن 

إذا الشّعْبُ  يَوْمَاً  أرَادَ   الْحَيَـاةَ        فَلا  بُدَّ  أنْ  يَسْتَجِيبَ   القَـدَر
وَلا بُـدَّ  لِلَّيـْلِ أنْ  يَنْجَلِــي          وَلا  بُدَّ  للقَيْدِ  أَنْ   يَـنْكَسِـر
 وَمَنْ  لَمْ  يُعَانِقْهُ  شَوْقُ  الْحَيَـاةِ        تَبَخَّـرَ  في  جَوِّهَـا   وَانْدَثَـر
 فَوَيْلٌ  لِمَنْ  لَمْ   تَشُقْـهُ   الْحَيَاةُ         مِنْ   صَفْعَـةِ  العَـدَم  المُنْتَصِر
كَذلِكَ  قَالَـتْ  لِـيَ  الكَائِنَاتُ        وَحَدّثَنـي  رُوحُـهَا    المُسْتَتِر

وَدَمدَمَتِ الرِّيحُ   بَيْنَ   الفِجَاجِ      وَفَوْقَ  الجِبَال  وَتَحْتَ الشَّجَر
إذَا مَا  طَمَحْـتُ  إلِـى  غَـايَةٍ        رَكِبْتُ   الْمُنَى  وَنَسِيتُ   الحَذَر
وَلَمْ  أَتَجَنَّبْ  وُعُـورَ  الشِّعَـابِ        وَلا كُبَّـةَ  اللَّهَـبِ   المُسْتَعِـر
وَمَنْ  لا  يُحِبّ  صُعُودَ  الجِبَـالِ        يَعِشْ  أَبَدَ  الدَّهْرِ  بَيْنَ الحُفَـر
فَعَجَّتْ  بِقَلْبِي   دِمَاءُ   الشَّبَـابِ        وَضَجَّتْ  بِصَدْرِي  رِيَاحٌ   أُخَر
وَأَطْرَقْتُ ، أُصْغِي لِقَصْفِ  الرُّعُودِ   وَعَزْفِ  الرِّيَاح  وَوَقْعِ  المَطَـر

وَقَالَتْ لِيَ الأَرْضُ - لَمَّا  سَأَلْتُ :   " أَيَـا أُمُّ  هَلْ تَكْرَهِينَ  البَشَر؟"
"أُبَارِكُ  في  النَّاسِ  أَهْلَ  الطُّمُوحِ   وَمَنْ  يَسْتَلِـذُّ رُكُوبَ  الخَطَـر​


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2011)

البابا شنودة يعلن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك

 أعلن البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الأحد عن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
وقال البابا في تصريح للتلفزيون المصري الرسمي "اتصلنا بالرئيس وقلنا له كلنا معا والشعب معه فليحفظه الله لمصر".

وأضاف "آلمني ما شهدته من تجاوزات خلال الأيام الماضية ... ونحن ننتظر ان يعود الآلاف من الشوارع والمدن..كلنا بانتظار مستقبل أفضل".

وأعرب عن استعداده للتعاون مع الأزهر "وبيد واحدة للمساعدة على حفظ الأمن والاستقرار ودوام صحة الناس في البلاد ..ونرجو الخير لمصر".

وأشاد البابا بالقوات المسلحة التي "قامت بعمل قوي في حماية المواطنين والقبض على الخارجين على القانون".وأضاف "كل الشكر للقوات المسلحة وللشباب الذين ساعدوهم على أداء مهماتهم".


----------



## Huda Hassan (31 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> البابا شنودة يعلن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك
> 
> أعلن البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الأحد عن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
> وقال البابا في تصريح للتلفزيون المصري الرسمي "اتصلنا بالرئيس وقلنا له كلنا معا *والشعب معه* فليحفظه الله لمصر".


 لكن الحقيقه تقول غير ذلك ............. فالشعب ليس معه............ ان شاء الله ثورة حتى النصر على الحاكم الظالم و الحكومه الفاسدة.............. و كلنا نقول لحسني مبارك
إرحل كزين العابدين وما نراه أضل منك

إرحل وحزبك في يديك
......
ارحل فمصر بشعبها وربوعها تدعو عليك

إرحل فإني ما ارى في الوطن فردا واحدا يهفو إليك

لا تنتظر طفلا يتيما بابتسامته البريئة أن يقبل وجنتيك

لا تنتظر اما تطاردها هموم الدهر تطلب ساعديك

لا تنتظر صفحا جميلا فالخراب مع الفساد يرفرفان بمقدميك

إرحل وحزبك في يديك

إرحل بحزب إمتطى الشعب العظيم

وعثى وأثرى من دماء الكادحين بناظريك

ارحل وفشلك في يديك

إرحل فصوت الجائعين وإن علا لا تهتديه بمسمعيك

فعلى يديك خراب مصر بمجدها عارا يلوث راحتيك

مصر التي كانت بذاك الشرق تاجا للعلاء وقد غدت قزما لديك


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> البابا شنودة يعلن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك
> 
> أعلن البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الأحد عن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
> وقال البابا في تصريح للتلفزيون المصري الرسمي "اتصلنا بالرئيس وقلنا له كلنا معا والشعب معه فليحفظه الله لمصر".
> ...




انه بالفعل اذكى رجل بالشرق

روحياً وسياسياً

وفاهم الذي يحصل

لكن اعتقد الشعب مش ها يفهم 

ممكن لانه جائع لا اعلم؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

> لكن اعتقد الشعب مش ها يفهم
> 
> ممكن لانه جائع لا اعلم؟؟


 
طب و جائع ليه يا اخ كليمو ما سئلتش نفسك يعني؟؟؟؟


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

البابا شنودة هو  مسؤول عن اقباط مصر  ويعرف مصلحتهم جيدا وبعرف ان القادم سيكون اسوأ من الحالي فيجب ان  نسمع لما يقوله قداسة البابا شنودة  لانه رجل حكيم .
هؤلاء الذين خرجوا في المظاهرات مدفوعين من الاخوان المسلمين ومن قوى لا تريد مصلحة مصر والبقية مخدوعين يحدوهم الامل بمستقبل افضل لكنه لن يكون افضل شعارات فقط وسيذيقون المصريين الويل وسيتكرر سيناريو العراق في مصر . انا لست مع النظام المصري لكن ممارسة الضغط عليه واجباره على القيام باصلاحات افضل من تغيير النظام وسيادة الفوضى . ان النظام المصري اخذ درسا وسيقوم باصلاحات .
ثبت ان امريكا لا تفهم بالسياسة بصور جيدة بل هي فقط قوة عسكرية ومن خلال متابعة تصريحات المسؤولين الامريكان عن احتلال العراق فانهم يشعرون بالندم لما يشاهدوه  من مآساة ففي تصريح لجورج بوش عندما سألته المذيعة اوبرا : هل انت نادم عن غزو العراق ؟ قال لو عمل صدام كما فعل القذافي كنا تركناه وشأنه وكذلك نائب الرئيس الامريكي الحالي بايدن صرح امام الكونجرس الامريكي بما يفيد ان امريكا نادمة عما فعلته في العراق واذكر تصريح لوزير خارجية امريكا عام 2003 قال بالحرف الواحد : لقد خدعنا .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

المتحدث باسم الخارجية الايرانية يقول : ما يحدث في القارة الافريقية يدل على صحوة اسلامية وعدم التبعية للغرب .


تعليق : يريدونها اسلامية فقط ولا يهمهم بقية المكونات من الشعب هذه هي النظرة الدكتاتورية للاسلام في الحكم .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

توقعات قيام نظام في مصر شبيه بالنظام الايراني يقوده متطرفون اسلاميون نتيجة للاضطرابات التي تشهدها مصر حاليا.


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

الشوبكي : من قام بهذه التظاهرات مجهولون والمعارضة لا تمثلهم .


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

إرحل كزين العابدين وما نراه أضل منك
واضح ياهدى اتجاهك
فانت من مشجعي الحكم الاسلامي الرجعي 
بدليل اعجابك بصورة الطفل الذي يحمل صور رئيسه فالاسلاميون يغتالون براءة الاطفال 
لو كنت تحبين مصر لتمنيت الاصلاحات لخير الشعب بغض النظر عن الشخوص


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> إرحل كزين العابدين وما نراه أضل منك
> واضح ياهدى اتجاهك
> فانت من مشجعي الحكم الاسلامي الرجعي
> بدليل اعجابك بصورة الطفل الذي يحمل صور رئيسه فالاسلاميون يغتالون براءة الاطفال
> لو كنت تحبين مصر لتمنيت الاصلاحات لخير الشعب بغض النظر عن الشخوص


اوافقك الرأي .
يظهر انها من دعاة التطرف الاسلامي او مخدوعة ومضللة .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

مسيرة مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك  بدأت تردد "لا للخونة" وهي تشق طريقها نحو "ميدان التحرير."


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

مسيرة مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك بدأت تردد "لا للخونة" وهي تشق طريقها نحو "ميدان التحرير." 
اليس هذا خطر ؟
ربما سيتواجه الفريقان المتعاكسان في المطالب!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يستر ويحمي شباب مصر
ويفعل كل خير


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> مسيرة مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك بدأت تردد "لا للخونة" وهي تشق طريقها نحو "ميدان التحرير."
> اليس هذا خطر ؟
> ربما سيتواجه الفريقان المتعاكسان في المطالب!!!!!!!!!!!
> ربنا يستر ويحمي شباب مصر
> ويفعل كل خير



*بالعكس ده كويس انا عايزه مبارك يعقد بأى شكل من الاشكال ,على الاقل فى الفترة ديه الناس اتهبلت ومش عارفه ايه الى ممكن يحصل لو مبارك مشى واخداهم الحماسة *


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> مسيرة مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك بدأت تردد "لا للخونة" وهي تشق طريقها نحو "ميدان التحرير."
> اليس هذا خطر ؟
> ربما سيتواجه الفريقان المتعاكسان في المطالب!!!!!!!!!!!
> ربنا يستر ويحمي شباب مصر
> ويفعل كل خير


يجب ان نخرج مثل هذه المسيرات حنى لا يضلل الاخوانجية الراي العام ويصورون ان المظاهرات كلها مؤيدة لهم .
اليست هذه حرية الرأي ؟


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بالعكس ده كويس انا عايزه مبارك يعقد بأى شكل من الاشكال ,على الاقل فى الفترة ديه الناس اتهبلت ومش عارفه ايه الى ممكن يحصل لو مبارك مشى واخداهم الحماسة *


رايك صحيح الشباب مندفعين ومضللين تدفعهم الى ذلك البطالة والازمة الاقتصادية وغير عارفين انهم سيخربوا بلدهم بايديهم اذا ساروا مع جماعة الاخوان المسلمين المتطرفة .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

محمد البرادعي وجماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" يتقاسمون "ميدان التحرير" بالقاهرة


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

يجب ان نخرج مثل هذه المسيرات حنى لا يضلل الاخوانجية الراي العام ويصورون ان المظاهرات كلها مؤيدة لهم .
اليست هذه حرية الرأي ؟
رايك صحيح الشباب مندفعين ومضللين تدفعهم الى ذلك البطالة والازمة الاقتصادية وغير عارفين انهم سيخربوا بلدهم بايديهم اذا ساروا مع جماعة الاخوان 
مبدئيا الفكرة صحيحة لكني اتكلم عمليا فهل نضمن عدم الصدامات بين الاطراف ؟


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

*  شحة في المواد الغذائية والاساسية وارتفاع اسعارها نتيجة الاضطرابات .

* الجزيرة : قطع شبكات الهاتف المحمول في ميدان التحرير .

* جماعة الاخوان المسلمون يرفضون التفاوض مع الرئيس مبارك او حكومته .


تعليق : المفاوضات هي الاساس وهي سمة المجتمعات المتحضرة .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

عمرو موسى : يجب البدء بمفاوضات للخروج من الازمة 

امين الجامعة العربية عمرو موسى للعربية : مستعد لخدمة مصر في اي موقع  .


تعليق مذيع العربية : ظهر السيد عمرو موسى بدون ربطة العنق ( الكرفتة ) وكأنه يغازل الاخوانجية .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

البرادعي يكثر من تصريحاته وظهوره على شاشات الفضاثيات ليظهر نفسه كبطل ، وعمرو موسى يطرح نفسه كمرشح  . 
الكل يريدون الوصول الى كرسي الحكم  بأي ثمن ولو على جثث الناس الابرياء .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

فرنسا : يجب وقف حمام الدماء في مصر


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

الجيش  يحذر من مندسين بالزي العسكري .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

انباء عن نية مبارك الاعلان عن عدم ترشيحه لولاية سادسة.


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

بعد قليل بيان هام للرئيس مبارك .


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

قبل دقيقتين

مليونا مصري ينزلون إلى ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة متمسكين برحيل مبارك ونظامه

أخبار العالم


احتشد نحو مليوني متظاهر مصري يوم الثلاثاء في ميدان التحرير ومختلف شوارع القاهرة مجددين مطلبهم الرئيسي برحيل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ونظامه, وذلك رغم قرار حظر التجول وقطع الطرقات المؤدية إلى العاصمة ووقف حركات القطارات.

وذكرت قناة الجزيرة أن ميدان التحرير والشوارع والجسور والأحياء المجاورة غصّت بحوالي مليوني متظاهر, كما تشهد مدن أخرى مظاهرات يشارك فيها مئات الآلاف في ثامن أيام الغضب, فيما بادر الجيش المصري إلى تسييج مقر الرئاسة في حي مصر الجديدة بالقاهرة بالأسلاك الشائكة.

وسرت أنباء عن اندساس أشخاص يرتدون زيا عسكريا بهدف الإيقاع بين المتظاهرين والجيش الذي تعهد الاثنين بعدم استخدام القوة ضد المتظاهرين، وأعرب عن تفهمه للمطالب الشرعية للشعب.

وأفادت مصادر محلية أن الجيش حذر من وجود عناصر مدنية ترتدي ملابس عسكرية سطوا عليها من محال تجارية مرخص لها رسميا ببيع الزي العسكري, إذ لم يستبعد الجيش أن يكون هؤلاء الأشخاص مسلحين ويسعون للقيام بعمليات تهدف إلى الإيقاع بين المتظاهرين والجيش.

وأكدت ناشطة مشاركة بالتجمع أنها شاهدت أشخاصا بملابس مدنية ويحملون أسلحة بيضاء يوزعون منشورات تتهم المتظاهرين بالإرهاب والعمل على تخريب البلاد، موضحة أن بعض هؤلاء المندسين اعترفوا بأنهم من رجال الأمن وأنه تم تسليمهم إلى الجيش.

وفي محاولة أخرى للتأثير على المسيرات المليونية التي تشهدها القاهرة وعدد من المدن الأخرى، تم في وقت سابق إغلاق الطرق المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير، لكن ذلك لم يحل دون تدفق المتظاهرين إلى الميدان والمناطق المجاورة له.

كما قطعت السلطات إرسال شبكات الهاتف المحمول في منطقة ميدان التحرير بعد أن كان وزير الإعلام أنس الفقي قال في وقت سابق إن شبكة الهاتف المحمول ستتوقف كإجراء استباقي لقطع الاتصال بين الناشطين المصريين المنظمين للمظاهرات المليونية.

وكانت وزارة الإعلام أعلنت أن خدمات مجموعة نور (المزودة لخدمة الإنترنت في مصر) وهي آخر شركة عاملة في هذا المجال توقفت بالكامل عن العمل، في خطوة تشكل قطعا كاملا لخدمة الإنترنت.

إلى ذلك؛ عادت قوات من الشرطة إلى الانتشار في الشوارع بشكل حذر, في حين تواصل لجان شعبية عمليات حماية المنشآت العامة والخاصة بالتعاون مع عناصر الجيش التي انتشرت بمعظم المحافظات, وسط قلق مستمر بسبب عمليات سلب ونهب تزامنت مع هروب أعداد كبيرة من السجناء.

وإضافة إلى القاهرة؛ فإن مدنا أخرى بينها السويس والمحلة والمنصورة تشهد مظاهرات حاشدة، أبرزها في الإسكندرية التي تشهد مظاهرة مليونية مماثلة لمسيرة القاهرة في إطار استمرار الاحتجاجات المطالبة بتنحي الرئيس الحالي وإزالة النظام بالكامل.

ودخلت الاحتجاجات الشعبية في مصر أسبوعها الثاني في ظل ما أعلنته مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان عن أن المظاهرات وأعمال العنف أسفرت عن مقتل 300 شخص.

وتشهد شوارع المدن المصرية منذ 25 كانون الثاني الماضي احتجاجات شعبية استجابة لدعوات أطلقتها حركة 6 أبريل للتظاهر للمطالبة بإسقاط نظام مبارك.

ويحكم حسني مبارك, (83 عاماً), مصر منذ عام 1981 بعد اغتيال سلفه الرئيس أنور السادات.


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

أغلبية دول الاتحاد الاوربي تخشى خطر سيطرة الاسلاميين المتطرفين 

التقييم الأوروبي للوضع في مصر: "صورة مكبرة لتونس أم ايران ثانية"؟


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

طيب لو نجحت مصر بالمظاهرة ماذا سيحصل؟؟؟


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب لو نجحت مصر بالمظاهرة ماذا سيحصل؟؟؟


ننتظر خطاب الرئيس مبارك .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس مبارك لا ينوي الترشيح لفترة ثانية .
الرئيس مبارك يخير المصريين بين الفوضى أو الاستقرار .
الرئيس مبارك يدعو الى تعديل الدستور لتحديد مدة الرئاسة .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرة مؤيدة لمبارك تتجه الى ميدان التحرير .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

شبكة الانترنت تعود لمصر


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

تقليل ساعات حظر التجول لتبدأ من الساعة 5 عصرا .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

انقسام في ميدان التحرير بين مؤيد ومعارض لخطاب مبارك .


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2011)

*العقلاء يؤيدون*
*والمنتفعون والاخوان المسلمين معترضون*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

*نـــــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 

لـــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــارك​*


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرة في ميدان مصطفى محمود بالقاهرة تأييدا لمبارك .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> تظاهرة في ميدان مصطفى محمود بالقاهرة تأييدا لمبارك .



*نفسي كل مصر كل المحافظات والقري تطلع تقول نعم لمبارك

دي مؤامره ضد كل المصرين من الاخوان*


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

تظاهرة في حي الاربعين في السويس تاييدا لمبارك .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

الاقباط   لا يريدون ان يكون الاسلام السياسي على رأس السلطة في مصر .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

نجيب ساويرس يهاجم قناة الجزيرة لترويجها الأكاذيب ويتهمها بإعداد مُخطط مُسبق ضد مصر
...


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مسؤولة السياسة الخارجية الاوروبية :قرار مبارك خطوة في الاتجاه الصحيح .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

الجيش رفع الحواجز وترك الطرفين يدخلون على بعضهم . ( نقلا عن مراسل العربية )


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مئات من مؤيدي مبارك يدخلون ميدان التحرير ويشتبكون مع المحتجين .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

الاف المتظاهرين في كورنيش القاهرة والمهندسين يؤيدون مبارك .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

الاف المتظاهرين يدخلون ميدان التحرير تأييدا للاستقرار .


----------



## MAJI (2 فبراير 2011)

الاقباط لا يريدون ان يكون الاسلام السياسي على رأس السلطة في مصر .

ولا حتى المسلمون المثقفون لانها ستكون حرب طائفية لانهاية لها 
بالضبط مثل العراق
العلمانية احسن الحلول للشعوب


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2011)

الناس بتهتف 
الجزيرة فييين ! الشعب المصرى اهه 30:30:​


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

اشتباكات دامية في ميدان التحرير بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين والرافضين لمبارك .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

وزارة الداخلية : البطاقات المعروضة لرجال الامن في ميدان التحرير مزورة .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مؤيدو مبارك أمام نقابة المحامين يرفعون لافتات "نعم لمبارك" مرددين "يا برادعي يا جبان.. يا عميل الأميركان" .


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

شعارات فارغة
مبارك اميركي
والبرادعي اميركي
اللي بيربح هما معاه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2011)

اذا استمر الحال على كدة
يوم الجمعة  هاتكون معركة حربية بين الطرفين
ربنا يستر


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مصدر طبي : سقوط قتلى خلال الاشتباكات في ميدان التحرير


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

اشتباكات في محيط السفارة الامريكية .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

الاشتباكات في مصر ترغم السفن والناقلات على تغيير مسارها .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

45 طائرة خاصة غادرت مصر خلال ساعات رفع حظر التجوال وفنانات يغادرن البلاد

القاهرة ـ بلغ عددالطائرات الخاصة التي غادرت مطار القاهرة خلال فترة رفع حظر التجوال الأحد 45 طائرة خاصة نقلت العشرات من الرعايا العرب 
واجانب إلى دولهم.
وصرحت مصادر مسئولة في الصالة رقم 4 والمخصصة للطائرات الخاصة إن الطائرات الخاصة المستأجرة والمملوكة للبعض تسع ما بين 8 و 15 راكبا فقط حيث استمر التزاحم في الصالة لتوفير طائرات أخرى للسفر حيث ما زال الزحام في صالات السفر بمطار القاهرة.
ومن بين المسافرين على متن تلك الطائرات الخاصة عدد من الفنانات المصريات وأسرهن إلى جانب عدد من أهالي الدبلوماسيين العرب والأجانب.


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

شيخ الازهر يناشد المحتجين وقف الاشتباكات


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

*إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *

*رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *

*أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

المحتجون في ميدان التحرير يقدرون بالمئات بعد ان كانو  بالالوف .

المحتجون في ميدان التحرير اصبحوا محاصرين لانهم يخافون  من مؤيدي الرئيس مبارك .

دعوة ليوم كرامة مبارك يوم الجمعة من قبل مؤيدي مبارك يقابلها دعوة من المعارضين ايضا يوم الجمعة الذي سموه يوم الرحيل واحتمال ان تحدث مصادمات عنيفة .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *
> 
> *رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *
> 
> *أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *


لنرفع صلاتنا من اجل ان يحل السلام في مصر  .


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

بالفعل لا شيء ينفع الان الا الصلاة..


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

عمر سليمان يدعو المتظاهرين الى العودة الى منازلهم .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

طالب شيخ الأزهر ، الشباب المحتجين انتخاب مجموعة تمثلهم ودعاهم للقائه شخصيًا للاتفاق على كلمة سواء تعيد إلى مصر أمنها واستقرارها.
كما طالب شيخ الأزهر- فى كلمة وجهها عبر التليفزيون المصرى قبل قليل- الشباب المحتج فى ميدان التحرير وفى المناطق الأخرى بالعودة إلى منازلهم والتوقف عن تلك المواجهة المحزنة التى تقع بين أبناء الشعب الواحد.


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

حاليا  القاء كرات من النار على ميدان التحرير من على اسطح البنايات .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مساعد وزير الخارجية المصري السابق حسين هريدي : المتظاهرون لا يمثلون كل طوائف الشعب المصري .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

شاهد: المحتجون على مبارك في ميدان التحرير اصبحوا منهكين

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال شاهد ان المحتجين المطالبين بانهاء حكم الرئيس حسني مبارك في ميدان التحرير -أكبر ميادين العاصمة المصرية- أصيبوا بالانهاك بعد هجوم عليهم بالعصي والسكاكين وقنابل حارقة من جانب مؤيدين للرئيس المصري أوقع قتيلا ومئات الجرحى.
وقال مدير المنظمة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية حسام بهجت في اتصال هاتفي مع رويترز بعد نحو نصف ساعة من خروجه من الميدان "كثيرون من مؤازريهم تركوهم وانصرفوا."
وأضاف قائلا "تعرضوا لارهاق عصبي شديد. يهرولون هنا وهناك تحت هجوم متواصل بالحجارة والقنابل الحارقة."
ومضى قائلا "منهم من يبكون بشدة وهم يرون زملاءهم الجرحى ممددين بالعشرات على الارض."


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2011)

مؤيدون لمبارك يتظاهرون بالمحافظات ومعارضون يتدحثون عن اعتداءات

القاهرة (رويترز) - نظم ألوف المؤيدين للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك مظاهرات يوم الاربعاء في مختلف محافظات البلاد مطالبين ببقائه رئيسا ورددوا هتافات مناوئة للمعارضين والدول الاجنبية التي حثت على انتقال فوري وسلمي للسلطة في الدولة العربية الاكثر سكانا.
ووقعت مطاردات ومناوشات بين مؤيدين لمبارك ومعارضين له.


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*ان كنتم تريدون فوضي ..... فقد حققتوها
إن كنتم تريدون تغيير ..... فقد غيرتوها 
إن كنتم تريدون الرئيس ..... فهو معنا حتي نهايه الفتره 
إن كنتم لا تريدون الرئيس ..... فقال لن يرشح نفسه مره اخري 
افهم بقى اللى قاعد ف ميدان التحرير بيتظاهر علشان ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

هناك جهات خارجية تساهم في تأجيج الفتنة في مصر بواسطة وسائل الاعلام الامريكية وقناة الجزيرة  وقتاة العالم الايرانية .
اين العقلاء في مصر ليطفئوا هذه النار التي ستأتي على الجميع .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

الامور عادت الى طبيعتها في مطار القاهرة .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

* انصار للرئيس مبارك يتجهون الى ميدان التحرير من جهة كوبري قصر النيل .

* هتافات من على كوبري 6 اكتوبر مؤيدة لمبارك .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

وزير المالية : خسائر البورصة تفوق خسائرها في الازمة المالية .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

المعارضة بين منفتح على الحوار ورافض له .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

عمر سليمان يجري لقاءات وحوارات مع المعارضة .


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*تم تحول صفحة خالد سعيد التى بدأت انتفاضة 25 يناير إلى صفحة أخوانية الأسلوب, ربما تم أعتقال صاحبها وانتزاع كلمة المرور منه, الشعارات المرفوعة الآن كلها شعارات سلفية, ويتم حجب أى رأى معارض, بل ويتم حظر أى صاحب رأى معارض

المطلوب التبليغ عنها لأدارة الفيس بوك *


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

هل تقصد صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> هل تقصد صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد؟



*نعم ..................*


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

عمر سليمان : تدخل الدول الاجنبية في شؤوننا الداخلية غير مقبول .

عمر سليمان : استمرار الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير هو تنفيذ لاجندات خارجية .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

صرح الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الخميس لشبكة "ايه بي سي" التلفزيونية الأمريكية أنه يرغب في مغادرة السلطة لكنه لا يستطيع خشية انتشار الفوضى في البلاد، كما حذر من وصول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إلى الحكم.


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يريد ان ينهي حكمه باصلاحات تكتب له في التاريخ  .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*العديد من اعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الامريكى يطالبون بوقف كل المساعدات الاقتصادية لمصر حتى يتنحى مبارك
في 2010 بلغ 1.500 مليون دولار -- . 
وقال  باتريك ليهي .
"اذا سارت الامور هكذا، لن يكون هناك المساعدات  الأميركية بهذه البساطة" 
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

*





ميدان التحرير حااليا​*


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

مبارك : لا أبالي بما يقوله الناس عني.. كل ما يعنيني حالياً بلدي.. مصر هي التي تهمني .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

عمر سليمان : مطالبة مبارك بالرحيل ليس من أخلاق المصريين .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> عمر سليمان : مطالبة مبارك بالرحيل ليس من أخلاق المصريين .



*لا هي من اخلاق الفلبينيين...:smil7:​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> مبارك : لا أبالي بما يقوله الناس عني..  .



*ههههههههههههه و من امتا و هو بيهمه اصلا؟؟؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *العديد من اعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الامريكى يطالبون بوقف كل المساعدات الاقتصادية لمصر حتى يتنحى مبارك
> في 2010 بلغ 1.500 مليون دولار -- .
> وقال  باتريك ليهي .
> "اذا سارت الامور هكذا، لن يكون هناك المساعدات  الأميركية بهذه البساطة"
> ...



*ههههههه امريكا ديه عسل دايما تصطاد فى الميه العكره ههههه يعنى هى افتكرت دلوقتى ان مبارك ليه 30 سنة فى الحكم وعايزة تمشيه 
هههههه امريكا وانا عارفاها ,استنت وسكتت لحد ما تشوف مين هيغلب مبارك ولا المتظاهرين علشان تخطط وتقررهتوقف مع مين 
طبعا ده حقها انها تحمى مصالحها بما انها اكبر دولة فى العالم وموصلتش لده بسهولة هى ديه لعبة السياسة للاسف 

*


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه امريكا ديه عسل دايما تصطاد فى الميه العكره ههههه يعنى هى افتكرت دلوقتى ان مبارك ليه 30 سنة فى الحكم وعايزة تمشيه
> هههههه امريكا وانا عارفاها ,استنت وسكتت لحد ما تشوف مين هيغلب مبارك ولا المتظاهرين علشان تخطط وتقررهتوقف مع مين
> طبعا ده حقها انها تحمى مصالحها بما انها اكبر دولة فى العالم وموصلتش لده بسهولة هى ديه لعبة السياسة للاسف
> 
> *


كلامك صحيح 100% امريكا والدول الاوربية أيضا .
وكذلك نفس الامر حدث في تونس ففي البداية سكتت امريكا ولما رحل زين العابدين بن علي عن السلطة قالوا نحن مع الشعب التونسي وايضا اوربا .
السياسة هي مصالح وليست مبادئ .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يقول لاوباما :انت لا تفهم الثقافة المصرية وما سوف سيحدث اذا تنحيت الان .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

2011-02-03

تنديد إماراتي بـ'الاستغلال المقيت والمخزي' لأحداث مصر

 
بغداد - ندد وزير خارجية دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة الشيخ عبد الله بن زايد آل نهيان في بغداد الخميس بـ"استغلال بعض الدول المقيت والمخزي" لما يحدث في مصر.
وقال خلال مؤتمر صحافي مشترك مع نظيره العراقي هوشيار زيباري "لا شك كلنا كدول نحتاج الى تطوير واصلاح ونظام افضل تطورا واكثر تواصلا مع شعبه، لكن استغلال بعض الاطراف لما يحصل في مصر هو استغلال مقيت ومخز".

واضاف "وقوفنا مع مصر ضرورة كبرى وملحة لكن في الوقت ذاته عتبنا كبير على بعض الاطراف التي تحاول ان تستغل وضع مصر لاجندة خارجية" مضيفا "هناك بعض الدول لا تفهم المنطقة ولا تفهم مصر وتحاول ان تستغل ما يحصل في مصر لصالحها".
وتابع "نستهجن هذا التصرف القصير النظر، ونامل الاستقرار بغض النظر عن طبيعة الحكومة في مصر التي ستبقى محور استقرار للمنطقة والدول العربية".
ولم يحدد الوزير الاماراتي هذه الدول بالاسم، لكن مصدرا دبلوماسيا المح الى ان ايران قد تكون ضمنها.
بدوره، قال زيباري "نؤيد كل ما تفضل به".
وكان وزير الخارجية الايراني علي اكبر صالحي قال الثلاثاء في تصريحات بثها التلفزيون الحكومي ان الانتفاضة في مصر ستساعد على اقامة "شرق اوسط اسلامي".






'دول لا تفهم المنطقة ولا تفهم مصر'

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=104423


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

تباين في آراء مستخدمي الانترنت حول جدوى المزيد من الاحتجاجات
القاهرة (رويترز) - انقسمت آراء نشطاء الانترنت في مصر بشأن مواصلة البقاء في الشارع في "جمعة الرحيل" حيث من المنتظر أن تنظم مسيرات ضخمة يأمل منظموها أن تكون نقطة فاصلة في حكم الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الذي دام 30 عاما.
واستخدم النشطاء مواقع فيسبوك وتويتر للتواصل الاجتماعي ووسائل اعلامية اخرى لحشد الانصار عبر الانترنت وتنسيق الاحتجاجات وتبادل الافكار بشأن كيفية تفادي الاعتقال والتعامل مع الغاز المسيل للدموع.
لكن خدمة الانترنت التي كانت مقطوعة تماما خلال وقت طويل من الاحتجاجات بدأت فقط بعدما قدم الرئيس مبارك بعضا من أكبر تنازلاته خلال رئاستة ليحدث انقساما بين معظم مستخدمي الانترنت مثلما حدث بين كثير من المصريين بشأن امكانية العودة للحياة الطبيعية او مواصلة الاحتجاجات .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

* المعارضة الايرانية تهاجم خامنئي على ضوء تدخله في شؤون مصر وتذكره بانه من قمع الشعب الايراني .

* نبيل شرف الدين يقول : على الشعب المصري ان يختار بين النموذج الايراني او النموذج التركي في الحكم .

* الان خرجت مظاهرة مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك في ميدان مصطفى محمود تطالب ببقاء الرئيس الى انتهاء فترة حكمه .

* في محافظة الشرقية خرجت مظاهرتان واحدة مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك والاخرى ضده .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

احتكاكات بين محتجين وموالين للرئيس مبارك قرب ميدان التحرير .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

*المونسنيور فيليب نجم المدبر البطريركي لأبرشية القاهرة للكلدان : من الأفضل إعطاء فرصة للرئيس حسني مبارك لحين عودة الأمن والاستقرار إلى مصر وتعويض ما فقدته .

* تشير الأنباء إلى أن مليون سائح تقريبا غادر مصر في الأيام الأخيرة ،  اضافة الى شلل وسائط النقل وتعذر الحركة وشح الخدمات العامة .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

مساعد مدير أمن الدولة السابق اللواء فؤاد علام : ان استمرار الوضع على ما هو عليه سوف يؤدي إلى أزمات إقتصادية ومعيشية أسوا مما تكون .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

رئيس وزراء ايطاليا  - برلسكوني   يقول : الغرب ، ولاسيما الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، تنظر إلى الرئيس مبارك على أنه رجل حكيم .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

القبض على ايراني يحمل هوية مزورة مع التظاهرات وكان يهدف الى القيام بعمليات نخريب .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

قالت غادة عبدالرازق : ان من يهتف ضد مبارك ناكر للجميل ، وتابعت "إن ما يفعله المحتجون حاليا قد يؤدي إلى كارثة" مشيرة إلى الوضع الحالي في تونس"، وأضافت : "لقد جاء من يستغل ثورة الشعب ، ويركب موجتها لتحقيق مصالحه ولتصفية حساباته متناسين سبب الثورة الأصلي". 

وأوضحت الفنانة المصرية أن "الذين يتظاهرون لا يعبرون عن 85 مليون مصري"، مشيرة إلى أن رسالة المتظاهرين وصلت ويكفي إلى هذا الحد، حسب قولها.
ودعت غادة عبد الرزاق إلى الالتفاف حول الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ومشاركته في اختيار الحكومة الجديدة من "أولها إلى آخرها". 
وقالت: "من حقنا أن نختار معه الحكومة ولكن ليس من حقنا أن يرفع كبير البلد يده عن البلد وبعد نصف ساعة تدخل دولة أخرى وتحتل مصر" .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

عمر سليمان : ان مسألة المطالبة بالتنحي عن السلطة  غريبة عن الثقافة المصربة .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

قال نائب الرئيس المصري عمر سليمان إن استمرار الاعتصام "مؤامرة" ونداء للفوضى واضاف "يمكن ان تكون هناك اجندات لجهات اجنبية ، او للاخوان المسلمين او لرجال اعمال يمكن ان تتشابك مع بعضها وتظهر المظهر السيء في ميدان التحرير". وقال سليمان في لقاء تلفزيوني "نريد ان نعرف من دفعهم الى هذا المكان وسنعرف من دفعهم الى ميدان التحرير"، مضيفا "نرى انها كانت مؤامرة ولا بد ان نعرف من وراءهم وان نحاسبهم".


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

الفنان محمد صبحي يهاجم الاخوان بدون ان يذكرهم بالاسم ويحذر المصريين  من نواياهم السيئة تجاه مصر . وقال ايضا ان الشباب في البداية كانوا ماشين بصورة صحيحة لكن دخل عليهم من يريد ان يستلم السلطة باي ثمن حتى  ولو على حساب خراب البلد .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

تخفيض فترة حظر التجوال ليصبح من 7 مساء الى 6 صباحا ً


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

'جمعة الرحيل' ينقضي ومبارك لم يرحل .

رئيس الوزراء يستبعد تنحي الرئيس لانه 'صمام أمان' البلاد..


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

رجح أمين عام الجامعة العربية عمرو موسى اليوم الجمعة أن يبقى الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك في منصبه حتى نهاية آب/أغسطس المقبل على الرغم من المظاهرات المطالبة بإسقاطه.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> الفنان محمد صبحي يهاجم الاخوان بدون ان يذكرهم بالاسم ويحذر المصريين  من نواياهم السيئة تجاه مصر . وقال ايضا ان الشباب في البداية كانوا ماشين بصورة صحيحة لكن دخل عليهم من يريد ان يستلم السلطة باي ثمن حتى  ولو على حساب خراب البلد .


*
معاه حق...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2011)

*ليس هذا الوقت هو الانسب لاختيار التنحى فالاوضاع لا تحتمل مزيداً من الاهتزازات *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

نعم ، ليس هذا هو الوقت المناسب لتنحى مبارك
لأن ذلك سيمكن الإخوان أكثر وأكثر
++ أعداء مصر والإنسانية يريدونها الآن ، لأنهم يرون الفرصة مواتية لهم لتخريب مصر
++* أما الذين يخافون على مصر ، فيقولون : 
ليس الآن*


----------



## MAJI (5 فبراير 2011)

واضح هي مؤامرة على امن وسلام ووحدة وسيادة مصر 
وان نجحوا هؤلاء فالحرب ستدور بينهم الى ما لا نهاية
نصلي ان تخيب امالهم
وتبقى مصر امنة وموحدة


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

المبعوث الامريكي الى مصر : مبارك يجب ان يبقى في السلطة لقيادة التغييرات في مصر .


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2011)

ليس الوقت للتنحي ممكن 
بس لو طالت القصة
ها تتحول من سقوط رئيس الى سقوط نظام
وهناك الطامة الكبرى


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

واشنطن تغيّر لهجتها: مبارك يجب أن يبقى في السلطة

 واشنطن تقول إن وجوده ضروري لضمان انجاز المرحلة الانتقالية نحو الديموقراطية.


القاهرة – اعتبر الدبلوماسي الاميركي فرانك فيسنر الذي كان الرئيس باراك اوباما اوفده الى مصر، السبت ان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ينبغي ان يبقى في السلطة لضمان انجاز المرحلة الانتقالية نحو الديموقراطية .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

أكد رئيس الوزراء مساء الجمعة ان حكومته ستعمل على اعادة الحياة الى طبيعتها وستعيد فتح ميدان التحرير امام حركة السير "ولكن المتظاهرين يمكنهم البقاء اذا ارادوا".


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

اوباما يعلن تأييده لبقاء مبارك في السلطة لقيادة التغييرات في مصر


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

الفنان احمد بدير : ندعو من الله ان لا تفرح ايران بما يحدث في مصر .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

أحمد أبو الغيط


أبو الغيط :حديث المرشد الايراني يكشف الاحقاد تجاه مصر


القاهرة: د ب أ 2011-02-05 9:04 PM     
أعتبر أحمد أبو الغيط وزير الخارجية المصري أن حديث مرشد الثورة الإيرانية علي خامنئي عن التطورات الداخلية في مصر يكشف عن مكنون ما يعتمل في صدر النظام الايرانى من أحقاد تجاه مصر ومواقفها السياسية وأنه لم يفاجأ بما تضمنته من تطاول.
وقال أبو الغيط إن " تمنيات المرشد بإقامة شرق أوسط اسلامى تقوده إيران إنما يكشف عما تسعي تلك الدولة لتحقيقه فى المنطقة.. هذه تصريحات مهمة وكاشفة ونرجو أن يقرأها الجميع علي الساحة الدولية باهتمام".
وأوضح الوزير، فى تصريح صحفي اليوم السبت 2011/1/5 ، أن كلام خامنئى "يستحق الإدانة لأنه تخطى كافة الخطوط الحمراء فى تناول الشأن المصري من منظور عدائي وحاقد " ، مشيرا الى ما حفلت به خطبة رجل الدين من إساءات إلى القيادة المصرية والقوات المسلحة.
ورفض أبو الغيط بشكل قاطع أن يقفز خامنئي أو غيره على طموحات وتطلعات مصر وشبابها أو أن يتحدث باسمهم أو أن يقدم لنا دروسا في حين أن بيته من زجاج .
وذكر أن المرشد الايرانى "تناسي في أحاديثه ما عاشته بلاده من أزمة كبرى فى شرعية الحكم منذ أقل من عامين والممارسات الاستبدادية اليومية البشعة ضد معارضي النظام والتنكيل والتعذيب الهائل فى السجون وهو ما ذكره به أحد قيادات المعارضة الإيرانية ".
ونصح أبو الغيط خامنئى أن " يلتفت لشئون بلده وشعبه الذي يتطلع بتشوق إلى الحرية من النظام الجاثم علي صدره على مدى أكثر من ثلاثين عاما بدلا من محاولة إلهاء الشعب الإيراني الواعي بالتخفي وراء ما تشهده مصر من حراك سياسي وشعبي كبير فى اتجاه إصلاحات سياسية كبرى وهذا وحده الذي سيرسم مستقبل مصر وليست تمنيات ملالي إيران ".
وقال أبو الغيط إن " اللحظة العصيبة لايران لم تأت بعد.. وسوف نشاهد تلك اللحظة بالكثير من الترقب والاهتمام .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

شهد الطريق الدائرى اليوم، السبت، بعض الأحداث الساخنة حينما خرجت مجموعة من الإخوان فى مسيرات بشبرا الخيمة، وهو الأمر الذى رفضه مؤيدو الرئيس مبارك ودعاة الاستقرار، مما أدى إلى وقوع اشتباكات بين الطرفين، أسفرت عن إصابة 51 شخصا بإصابات طفيفة من الطرفين بينهم ثلاثة إثر قيام أحد أفراد جماعة الإخوان بإطلاق أعيرة نارية.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=346727


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

محاولات لتقدم دبابات الجيش داخل ميدان التحرير .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2011)

الجيش المصري يسعى لاخلاء ميدان التحرير لتسهيل حركة المرور

القاهرة (رويترز) - تحدث قائد المنطقة العسكرية المركزية للجيش المصري لالاف المتظاهرين المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة يوم السبت في محاولة لاقناعهم بانهاء الاحتجاج الذي أصاب الحياة الاقتصادية في العاصمة بالجمود.

وقال حسن الرويني مستخدما مكبرا للصوت وهو يقف على منصة ان لهم الحق في التعبير عن انفسهم لكنه ناشدهم ان ينقذوا "ما تبقى من مصر".

ورد الحشد بهتافات تطالب بتنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك لينزل الرويني من على المنصة قائلا انه لن يتحدث وسط مثل هذه الهتافات.

وفي وقت سابق حركت قوات الجيش بعض المتظاهرين لافساح الطريق امام انسياب حركة المرور مرة اخرى.

واحتشدت عدة الاف في الميدان يوم السبت وكان العديد منهم يعسكر في المكان منذ ايام حاملين اللافتات والاعمال. ويبدأ اسبوع العمل في مصر يوم الاحد عندما تفتح البنوك ابوابها مجددا كما هو مقرر.

وقال الرويني اثناء جولة في ميدان التحرير للتحدث الى المحتجين ان القوات المسلحة في حاجة الى افساح الطريق المؤدي الى الميدان وانسياب حركة المرور مرة اخرى عبر ميدان التحرير. وقال ان المعتصمين يستطيعون البقاء في التحرير ولكن ليس على الطريق.

وأتاح طوق فرضه الجنود مساحة في وسط المحور المروري مما أدى الى فصل المتظاهرين قرب المتحف المصري في نهاية الميدان عن المتظاهرين الباقين.

وتباينت ردود فعل المحتجين الذين ربطتهم بالجيش علاقات ودية خلال 12 يوما من المظاهرات.

وفي لحظة ما بدأ المتظاهرون يقرعون على الحواجز التي اقاموها قرب المتحف لتنبيه الاخرين لتعزيزهم خوفا من ان يقوم الجيش بابعادهم .
وقال متظاهر يدعى سيد حمدي "الجيش يؤدي وظيفة الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي" في اشارة الى الحزب الحاكم.

وأضاف "يريد (الجيش) فصل المتظاهرين. يريد ان يجعل ميدان التحرير وكأنه عاد الى طبيعته حتى يعتقد العالم ان المتظاهرين اقتنعوا وغادروا الميدان."


----------



## MAJI (6 فبراير 2011)

الفنان احمد بدير : ندعو من الله ان لا تفرح ايران بما يحدث في مصر . 
ايران (نجادي) لا تحب السلام في المنطقة وتكره كل العرب 


وأضاف "يريد (الجيش) فصل المتظاهرين. يريد ان يجعل ميدان التحرير وكأنه عاد الى طبيعته حتى يعتقد العالم ان المتظاهرين اقتنعوا وغادروا الميدان."
سيفعلهاالجيش  عاجلا ام اجلا
بالذوق او بالقوة
لان هذا ما يجب ان يحصل 
وان الحياة يجب ان تستمر في مصر


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

المعارضة المصرية ترفض تدخل ايران

دبي – الشرقية 6 فبراير:  دعا اعضاءٌ في احزابِ المعارضة المصرية واخرون في لجنةِ الحكماء دعوْا الشبابَ المصري في ميدان ِِ التحرير الى عدم ِ الانجرار وراء الاجنداتِ الخارجية في اشارةٍ الى تصريحاتِ المرشد الايراني علي خامنئي التي ابدى فيها رغبة َ نظامِه باقامةِ شرق ِ اوسط َ اسلامي على غرار النموذج الايراني. كما دعوْا عبر التلفزيون ِ المصري الحكومي الشبابَ المصري المُتمركزين في ميدان ِ التحرير الى عدم ِ الانجرار وراء المًُحّرضين من الخارج على الاقتتال بين المصريين  رافضين في الوقتِ نفسه التدخلَ الايراني الذي وصفوه بالانتهازي السافر في الشان المصري. وكانت الاجهزة ُ الامنية ُ المصرية اعتقلت ايرانيا في القاهرة كان يَحمل بطاقة ً مزورة واتهمته بالتحريض ِ على سفكِ دماء المصريين .


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 فبراير 2011)

*الاسف بدا الحوار مع القوي الوطنية بدون ان يكون الاقباط مكان او دور فعال

هل هذا تجاهل من الحكومة ام ضعف قوي الاقباط

*


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

إرادة مبارك تتحقق في اتفاق بين سليمان والإخوان والوفد

 
القاهرة - اعلن المتحدث الرسمي باسم الحكومة المصرية مجدي راضي ان جلسة الحوار التي عقدت الاحد بين نائب الرئيس عمر سليمان ومجموعة من ممثلي المعارضة والشخصيات العامة انتهت الى التوافق على تشكيل لجنة لاعداد تعديلات دستورية في غضون شهر.
واوضح انه "لم يكن هناك ممثلون للشباب" في جلسة الحوار الاحد "ولم يكونوا جزءا من مناقشة النص الذي تم الاتفاق عليه".
كما غاب عن جلسة الحوار المعارض الابرز في مصر الان محمد البرادعي الذي لم يدع الى الحوار والذي اعلن رفضه الخوض في اي مفاوضات مع النظام قبل الاستجابة للمطلب الرئيسي للمتظاهرين وهو رحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك.
وقال مسؤول في حزب معارض شارك في جلسة الحوار ان سليمان رفض مطلب المعارضة بان يقوم الرئيس حسني مبارك "بتفويض سلطاته له".
وشارك في جلسة الحوار ممثلان للاخوان المسلمين هما عضوا مكتب الارشاد سعد الكتاتني ومحمد مرسي ورئيس حزب التجمع رفعت السعيد ورئيس حزب الوفد السيد البدوي وسكرتيره العام منير فخري عبد النور ورئيس حزب الغد (الجناح الموالي للحكومة) موسى مصطفى موسى وعدد من الاحزاب الصغيرة الاخرى والشخصيات العامة المستقلة ومن بينها رجل الاعمال نجيب ساويرس والخبير الدستوري يحيي الجمل ووزير الاعلام الاسبق منصور حسن.
واوضح راضي انه تم "التوافق على بيان" تلاه امام الصحفيين وينص على عدة اجراءات ابرزها "تشكيل لجنة تضم اعضاء من السلطة القضائية وبعضا من الشخصيات السياسية تتولى دراسة واقتراح التعديلات الدستورية وما تتطلبه من تعديلات تشريعية لبعض القوانين المكملة للدستور في موعد اقصاه الاسبوع الاول من (اذار) مارس".
واكد البيان ان التعديلات "تشمل المادتين 76 و77 وما يلزم من تعديلات دستورية".
وهما المادتان اللتان تعهد الرئيس المصري بتعديلهما في خطاب له بعد اندلاع الاحتجاجات.
وتفرض المادة الاولى قيودا على الترشيح لرئاسة الجمهورية تجعل من المستحيل على اي مستقل خوض سباق الرئاسة اما المادة الثانية فتنص على انه من حق الرئيس ان يترشح لفترات رئاسية غير محدودة باي سقف زمني.
وتضمن البيان عدة اجراءات اخرى من بينها "فتح مكتب لتلقي الشكاوى عن معتقلي الراي من كافة الاتجاهات والافراج عنهم فورا مع تعهد الحكومة بعدم ملاحقتهم".
واكد البيان انه تم التوافق كذلك على "تحرير وسائل الاعلام والاتصالات وعدم فرض اي قيود على انشطتها تتجاوز احكام القانون" وعلى "تكليف الاجهزة الرقابية والقضائية بمواصلة ملاحقة الفاسدين والمسؤولين عما شهدته البلاد من انفلات امني" بعد انطلاق انتفاضة الخامس والعشرين من كانون الثاني/يناير .

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=104580


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

الحياة تعود إلى طبيعتها تدريجيا في العاصمة، والجيش يعزز وجوده في ميدان التحرير     	
وفتحت المصارف ومحلات تجارية عدة ابوابها، كما فتحت طرق .
وعادت الحياة في وسط العاصمة الى وتيرتها الطبيعية وفتحت محلات تجارية بينما ازدحمت الشوارع بالسيارات والمشاة. واستأنفت المصارف التي اغلقت ابوابها في 27 شباط/فبراير نشاطها لكن بورصة القاهرة بقيت مغلقة حتى اشعار آخر.وقال  محمد البرادعي ان مبارك لابد وان يبقى ويقود عملية التغيير


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

كي مون يثني على رئيس مصر 
06.02.2011
حذر الامين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون اليوم من تأثير الاضطرابات في مصر على استقرار المنطقة وبالأخص على عملية السلام في الشرق الأوسط. 
في مؤتمر صحفي على هامش مؤتمر الأمن الدولي في ميونخ اليوم قال بان كي مون: "أولا، من الضروري أن ينصت قادة مصر إلى شعبهم وقد عبر العديد من قادة المجموعة الدولية عن أملهم في أن تهدأ الأوضاع وفي أن تتم استعادة السلام والاستقرار".
كي مون أثنى أيضا على رئيس مصر قائلا إنه لاعب رئيسي في عملية السلام.
مستشارة ألمانيا انغيلا ميركل قالت إن تجربة سقوط جدار برلين علمتها أن التسرع في انتخابات ديمقراطية عملية غير بناءة ودعت مصر إلى التأني وإصلاح مؤسساتها بعد رحيل مبارك .


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

أول مسئول عربي يصل القاهرة للقاء مبارك منذ بدء الأزمة


وصل إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، صباح اليوم الأحد، عمر الزواوي ، مستشار السلطان قابوس في زيارة تستغرق عدة ساعات يستقبله خلالها الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
ويعتبر الزواوي أول مسؤول عربي تسقبله القاهرة منذ بدء التظاهرات الداعية إلى تنحي مبارك عن حكم البلاد.
وقالت مصادر دبلوماسية مصرية إن الزواوي يحمل رسالة السطان قابوس إلى الرئيس مبارك حول تطورات الأوضاع في مصر والمنطقة.
ويرى مراقبون، بحسب وكالة "يو بي اي"، أن زيارة مستشار السلطان قابوس إلى مصر تهدف إلى تأكيد الدعم العربي لمبارك للبقاء على رأس السلطة في البلاد ، رغم المظاهرات التي تعم مصر منذ 25 يناير مطالبة الرئيس المصري بالتنحي بعد أن حكم البلاد لنحو 30 عاما.


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

بعد ساعتين من ضرب انبوب الغاز المصري الى اسرائيل ، أعلنت قطر عن استعدادها لمد اسرائيل بالغاز وبسعر افضل .


----------



## geegoo (6 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> بعد ساعتين من ضرب انبوب الغاز المصري الى اسرائيل ، أعلنت قطر عن استعدادها لمد اسرائيل بالغاز وبسعر افضل .


بتتكلم جد ؟؟؟ فين مصدر الخبر ده يا حبي ؟؟؟
ده كده بقت قلة ادبهم رسمي ....


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> بتتكلم جد ؟؟؟ فين مصدر الخبر ده يا حبي ؟؟؟
> ده كده بقت قلة ادبهم رسمي ....


مصدر الخبر اتصال هاتفي من مواطنة خليجية لاحدى القنوات المصرية يوم امس .


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

القدس .هأرتس .آفى ليونى.ابدت دولة قطر على لسان وزير التجارة والصناعة القطرى/حسن بن عبد الله فخرو على استعداد قطر تزويد اسرائيل بالغاز والى مدة غير محدودة وباسعار مخفضة .
جاء ذلك خلال اتصال هاتفى اجراه وزير الصناعة والتجارة القطرى/ حسن بن عبد الله فخرو
بنظيرة الاسرائيلى بن يامين بن الى عيزر وتم بحث العديد من القضايا التجارية بين البلدين 
وابدى بن اليعيزر امتنانه الشديد الى دولة قطر حكومة وشعبا 
يذكر انه قد تم تفجير احد خطوط امداد الغاز من مصر الى الى الاردن والذى يمر عبر اراضى اسرائيلية وكانت اسرائيل قد اوقفت استيراد الغاز المصرى لحين استكمال اعمال الصيانة فى خطوط امداد الغاز التاكد من تأمينها .
http://www.palvoice.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272815


----------



## MAJI (7 فبراير 2011)

مستشارة ألمانيا انغيلا ميركل قالت إن تجربة سقوط جدار برلين علمتها أن التسرع في انتخابات ديمقراطية عملية غير بناءة ودعت مصر إلى التأني وإصلاح مؤسساتها بعد رحيل مبارك .


اذا اراد الرئيس مبارك ان يكتب اسمه في الصفحات المشرقة للتاريخ فليجري اصلاحات جذرية في مؤسساته ويرسخ الديمقراطية في مصر قبل رحيله ليكون قدوةللدول العربية كلها
بعد ساعتين من ضرب انبوب الغاز المصري الى اسرائيل ، أعلنت قطر عن استعدادها لمد اسرائيل بالغاز وبسعر افضل 
قطر دولة مريبة تثير الشكوك والحيرة ففيها قاعدة امريكية وفيها قناة الجزيرة الارهابية ومستعدة لامداد اسرائيل بالغاز بدل مصر(ماصدقت!!)
يعني قطر محيرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

مصر: الاحتجاجات تهدد مستقبل 2.5 مليون موظف في القطاع السياحي



القاهرة - دار الإعلام العربية
أكد عاملون في القطاع السياحي أن أزمة الاحتجاجات التي تشهدها مصر في الوقت الراهن أثرت بصورة سلبية على القطاع، في ظل تراجع نسب السائحين الوافدين إلى مصر وهروب العديد منهم إلى دول أخرى أكثر أمانا وتقلص نسب الإشغالات الفندقية في العديد من الأماكن الحيوية، موضحين أن خسائر القطاع خلال أسبوع التظاهرات بلغت خلال الأسبوع الأول للتظاهرات نحو مليار دولار مرشحة للتزايد خلال الأيام المقبلة.

وفي لقاء مع "العربية.نت"، قال مساعد أول وزير السياحة المصري هشام زعزوع "إن أزمة الاحتجاجات تسببت في إحداث خسائر جسيمة للقطاع، نتيجة تقلص نسب الإشغال الفندقي التي تراوحت في بعض الفنادق ما بين 20 إلى 40%، وتوقف حركة ونشاط العاملين بالقطاع، بالإضافة إلى تراجع الصورة الذهنية والانطباعات لدى العديد من الدول عن مصر ودورها السياحي. وتوقع زعزوع أن تتجاوز خسائر القطاع السياحي حاجز المليار دولار".

http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/02/07/136649.html


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

كان لافتا امس في ميدان التحرير في القاهرة هتافات ضد ايران وتدخلاتها ودعواتها الى «مصر اسلامية» ومن بين هذه الهتافات «لا تحكمنا دكتاتورية دينية» .


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2011)

الحكومة المصرية تنوي الابقاء على الدعم وإعفاء قروض ومستحقات ضريبية على مواطنين من الغرامات
وقالت الحكومة انها سترفع بعض الرواتب الحكومية والمعاشات بنسبة 15 بالمئة .
وقالت وزارة المالية في بيان انها ستسمح لملاك سيارات الاجرة - بموجب برنامج حكومي لتبديل السيارات المتهالكة باخرى جديدة لتحديث اسطول السيارات الاجرة بالقاهرة - بتأجيل السداد المستحق في يناير حتى نهاية فترة القرض دون غرامات أو فوائد وأضافت أنها ستعفي المستحقات المتأخرة لصناديق الضمان الاجتماعي من الفوائد.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2011)

ووزارة الملية حتجيب الفلوس دى كلها منين
وزير المالية حيبيع آيه يعنى علشان يسدد ، حيبيع نفسه !!!!!!!!
ولا هو الحيطة الواطية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2011)

المفروض يسددوها من كشوف البركة ، بتاعة الجماعة إيــَّاها ، وعصابة الحرامية 
فلوسهم تكفى لديون مصر كلها إلى يوم الدين


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2011)

08.02.2011
مبارك يلتقي وزير الخارجية الإماراتي في القاهرة


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2011)

شهد ميدان التحرير أول حالة طرد لفنان من مؤيدي الرئيس مبارك وهو احمد السقا


----------



## MAJI (9 فبراير 2011)

شهد ميدان التحرير أول حالة طرد لفنان من مؤيدي الرئيس مبارك وهو احمد السقا 
شئ مؤسف 
اختلاف الراي ليس معناه الانشقاق والكراهية للاخر 
بالعكس الاختلاف اذا نوقش بمحبة سيوصل الى حلول معتدلة واكثر عقلانية بعيدا عن التطرف والتزمت بالراي
ربنا يهدي النفوس


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

قتيل في الخارجة واشعال النار في مبنى محافظة بورسعيد بمصر

القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان ان شابا قتل يوم الاربعاء وأصيب أحد عشر اخرون في اشتباكات بين محتجين والشرطة في مدينة الخارجة عاصمة محافظة الوادي الجديد التي تقع جنوب غربي القاهرة وأشعل أيضا محتجون النار في مبنى ديوان عام محافظة بورسعيد في شرق البلاد.

وقطع محتجون لساعات طريق القاهرة-اسوان الزراعي وهو أطول طريق سريع في مصر عند قرية بمحافظة أسيوط في جنوب البلاد يشكو سكانها من نقص في الخبز

http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE7180U720110209


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

المتظاهرون يطردون عمرو أديب من ميدان التحرير .


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

حملة على "فيسبوك" ضد سماح أنور بعد مطالبتها بحرق المحتجين

دعت الممثلة المصرية سماح انور في إحدى قنوات التلفزة المصرية ، إلى "حرق كل المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير" لأنهم "خربوا البلد".
وقالت أنور في تعليقاتها ، إن على الدولة أن تطلب ضرب المحتجين "بالطائرات والقنابل والسلاح النووي وعدم التأخر من أجل إنقاذ مصر".


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

تداعيات انتفاضة الغضب في مصر تنتقل إلى أوساط الفنانين

دبي - العربية
انتقل الانقسام في الشارع المصري إلى أوساط الفنانين المصريين وتضاربت آراءهم تجاه موجة الاحتجاجات والتظاهرات التي تجتاح البلاد.
فبعض الفنانين انضم لمعسكر المطالبين بإسقاط النظام وإجراء تعديلات سياسية، بينما انضم البعض الآخر إلى معسكر المؤيدين لبقاء الرئيس المصري، وبين الفريقين احتدمت الخلافات الفنية.
فبينما شارك المخرج خالد يوسف في مظاهرة جمعة الرحيل مع عدد من الفنانين منهم: شريهان، وعمار الشريعي، وتيسير فهمي، ونهى العمروسي، كانت الممثلة غادة عبدالرازق مع عدد كبير من الفنانين منهم : عبير صبري، وزينة، وعمرو مصطفى، تتزعم مظاهرة فنية مؤيدة للرئيس مبارك.
وقالت غادة عبد الرازق أنها قطعت علاقتها مع المخرج المصري خالد يوسف بعد مكالمة دارت بينهما طالبته فيها بدعم جهود تهدئة الشارع المصري، الأمر الذي رفضه على مايبدو خالد يوسف ما أدى إلى احتدام النقاش بينهما وإغلاقه الهاتف في وجهها.

أما عمرو واكد الذي كان مع شقيقه ضمن المشاركين في مظاهرات الاحتجاج المطالبة بإسقاط النظام، فقد أكد أن من حق الشباب المصري التعبير عن رأيه من دون التعرض لهم.
وبات واضحا أن الانقسام في صفوف الفنانين المصريين يعكس التباين الذي يحكم الحركة في الشارع المصري، لكنه من الصعب التكهن بما إذا كانت العلاقات بين الفنانين المصريين ستعود إلى سابق عهدها أم ستبقى خصاما سياسيا وفنيا.


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

طرد تامر حسني من ميدان التحرير

طرد المتظاهرون المصريون فجر اليوم المغني الشاب تامر حسني من "ميدان التحرير" وسط القاهرة، بعد أن حاول توجيه كلمة لهم يطلب فيها منهم التهدئة والعودة إلى منازلهم وانتظار ما تسفر عنه الحكومة الجديدة.
وفوجئ المتظاهرون في الثالثة والنصف فجر اليوم (01:30 بتوقيت غرينتش) بدخول تامر حسني ومعه عدد من حراسه الشخصيين، وسط حالة من الخمول أو النوم يشهدها الميدان في تلك الساعة المبكرة من الصباح، حيث لم ينتبه كثيرون لدخوله. 
غير أن تامر حسني فوجئ فور محاولته إلقاء كلمة للشباب في الإذاعة الداخلية للميدان برفض واسع من الموجودين، حيث قوبل بعبارات الاستهجان وصافرات رافضة لبقائه، وأصر المتجمهرون على عدم سماع كلمة واحدة منه، بل طالب بعضهم بضرورة خروجه فورا.
وبينما حاول بعض المتظاهرين إجبار المغني على مغادرة الميدان، حاول حرسه الشخصي الدفاع عنه، مما أسفر عن مشادات بين الطرفين اضطر الجيش المصري القابع على أركان الميدان إلى التدخل لفضها.
 وتم توفير خروج آمن لتامر حسني وسط هجاء واسع له من جانب المتظاهرين الذين اتهموه بأنه كان من أوائل من هاجموا ثورتهم.


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

لقاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- حالة من القلق والتخوف تسود بين شباب 25 يناير، والمعارضة، من تحول المكاسب التي حققتها ثورة الشباب إلى انتكاسة، بسبب انقسام الشعب المصري بين مؤيدي الرئيس حسني مبارك والمطالبين برحيله، والتي وصلت إلى حد التشابك بالحجارة ورش المواد الحارقة في ميدان التحرير، وما نتج عنها من قتلى وجرحى


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2011)

*قدم الدكتور جابر عصفور - وزير الثقافه في حكومة أحمد شفيق - استقالته ظهر اليوم ، بعد أقل من 10 أيام من توليه أعمال الوزارة *


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

تنظيم القاعدة يدعو "للجهاد" بمصر واقامة دولة اسلامية 
لندن: دعا فرع تابع لتنظيم القاعدة في العراق المتظاهرين المصريين الى تبني نهج "الجهاد" واستبدال الحكم الحالي بنظام حكم اسلامي. ونقل موقع "سايت" المختص بمراقبة المواقع الاسلامية في الانترنت عن تنظيم "دولة العراق الاسلامية" قوله، في بيان بث عبر الانترنت، ان "سوق الجهاد قائم، وان "ابواب الشهادة قد فتحت" في مصر.
ودعا البيان الى البعد عن ما وصفها بـ "المناهج الجاهلية الخداعة كالعلمانية الخبيثة والديموقراطية الكافرة والوطنية أو القومية الوثنية النتنة، والتي يراد لها ان تسود في ارضكم بعد ان احالها حكام مصر مرتعا لدعاتها حتى كثر اتباعها وزاد خبثهم".


تعليق : يريدونها دكتاتورية دينية مثل ايران أو مثل حكومة طالبان المقبورة في افغانستان


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

لندن (رويترز) - قالت صحيفة تايمز البريطانية يوم الخميس ان العاهل السعودي الملك عبد الله قال للرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما ان بلاده ستدعم الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك اذا ما أوقفت الولايات المتحدة المساعدات التي تقدمها لمصر.
وذكرت الصحيفة نقلا عن مصدر كبير في الرياض قوله ان عبد الله أبلغ أوباما في مكالمة هاتفية يوم 29 يناير كانون الثاني بألا يهين مبارك الذي يتعرض لضغط من محتجين مصريين يطالبون بتنحيه عن السلطة على الفور .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> حملة على "فيسبوك" ضد سماح أنور بعد مطالبتها بحرق المحتجين
> 
> دعت الممثلة المصرية سماح انور في إحدى قنوات التلفزة المصرية ، إلى "حرق كل المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير" لأنهم "خربوا البلد".
> وقالت أنور في تعليقاتها ، إن على الدولة أن تطلب ضرب المحتجين "بالطائرات والقنابل والسلاح النووي وعدم التأخر من أجل إنقاذ مصر".



*مش عايزه اشتمها شتيمه تخليني اتفصل من المنتدي بسببها

خسارة...

هدور علي فيس بوك اشتمها فيه براحتي ههههههه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

fauzi قال:


> تنظيم القاعدة يدعو "للجهاد" بمصر واقامة دولة اسلامية
> لندن: دعا فرع تابع لتنظيم القاعدة في العراق المتظاهرين المصريين الى تبني نهج "الجهاد" واستبدال الحكم الحالي بنظام حكم اسلامي. ونقل موقع "سايت" المختص بمراقبة المواقع الاسلامية في الانترنت عن تنظيم "دولة العراق الاسلامية" قوله، في بيان بث عبر الانترنت، ان "سوق الجهاد قائم، وان "ابواب الشهادة قد فتحت" في مصر.
> ودعا البيان الى البعد عن ما وصفها بـ "المناهج الجاهلية الخداعة كالعلمانية الخبيثة والديموقراطية الكافرة والوطنية أو القومية الوثنية النتنة، والتي يراد لها ان تسود في ارضكم بعد ان احالها حكام مصر مرتعا لدعاتها حتى كثر اتباعها وزاد خبثهم".
> 
> ...



*
محدش في مصر عاوزها دوله اسلاميه اصلا...احنا مش الافغان الهبل او الايرانيين العبط

احنا فراعنه 

اصلا مافيش مسلم مصري عاوز الدين يحكمه

انا من عيله (اصلها) اسلامي و مش عاوزين الدوله الاسلاميه و صاحبات ماما المحجبات في الشغل رافضين و الدقون بعضهم رافض انتوا مسيحيين و من عائلات مسيحيه مش بتخطلطوا بمسلمين و عارفين تفكيرهم ايه زيي ....انما انا طول عمري كنت في وسطيهم

ربنا يستر

سلام​*


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك يوم الخميس انه لن يغادر مصر وأن الوطن سيظل فوق الاشخاص وفوق الجميع.


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يقول انه فوض سلطاته لنائبه عمر سليمان


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

مبارك باق في الحكم ولن 'يوارى الثرى' الا في مصر


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

'بلاش تمشوا ورا الكداب.. اسمعوا لشيخ الازهر'



شعبولا يهاجم البرادعي والجزيرة

 
المغني الشعبي المصري يثني على شباب الانتفاضة لكنه يطلب اليهم ترك ميدان التحرير والاستماع لنصائح شيخ الأزهر.



'بلاش تمشوا ورا الكداب.. اسمعوا لشيخ الازهر'

سارع المطرب الشعبي المصري شعبان عبد الرحيم كعادته في مواكبة الاحداث السياسية والاجتماعية في مصر باصدار أغنية جديدة عن الثورة التي تعيشها مصر منذ يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي بعنوان "25 ميدان التحرير".

وأصدر شعبان عبد الرحيم وشهرته بين المصريين "شعبولا" أغنيات عن جنون البقر وانفلونزا الخنازير والحرب على غزة في ديسمبر/كانون الاول 2008 – يناير/كانون الثاني 2009 بالاضافة الى اغنيته الشهيرة "أنا بكره اسرائيل".
وهاجم شعبولا في أغنيته الجديدة، التي ألفها كاتب أغانيه المفضل اسلام خليل، مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية السابق محمد البرادعي الذي كان من بين الداعين الى التغيير في مصر.
وأثنى شعبولا على الشباب الذي قاد مظاهرات احتجاج ضد نظام الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك بدأت في 25 يناير ولكنه دعاهم الى ترك ميدان التحرير بؤرة الاحتجاجات بوسط القاهرة والاستماع لنصائح شيخ الازهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب.
ويقول شعبولا في مقطع من الاغنية التي انتشرت على موقع يوتيوب على الانترنت "ثورتكم كانت ضوء اخضر.. اشرف من العملاء وأطهر.. بلاش تمشوا ورا الكداب.. اسمعوا لشيخ الازهر".
وهاجم شعبولا قناة الجزيرة الفضائية التي تتخذ من الدوحة مقرا وقال انها تضخم الاحداث وتبث الشائعات وانتقد الرئيس الاميركي باراك أوباما.

واستعرض المطرب الشعبي الذي اشتهر بارتداء أزياء غير تقليدية وألوان صارخة الاحداث التي مرت بها مصر خلال الاسبوعين الماضيين والتي تضمنت الانفلات الامني بالشارع المصري منذ مساء الجمعة 28 يناير وهروب السجناء واحراق مراكز الشرطة.

وأصدر عدد من المغنين المصريين أغاني جديدة للتعبير عن موقفهم تجاه الانتفاضة التي تطالب باسقاط نظام مبارك من بينهم محمد منير ومصطفى قمر وحمادة هلال وايهاب توفيق وعمرو مصطفى وتذاع هذه الاغاني على القنوات الخاصة.

وزار العديد من المطربين والمطربات ميدان التحرير للتضامن مع المتظاهرين من بينهم شيرين عبد الوهاب التي تعهدت بعدم الغناء للتلفزيون المصري مرة أخرى وتامر حسني الذي لفظه المتظاهرون ومنعوه من القاء كلمة من على المنصة بالميدان بسبب موقفه الاولي خلال الثورة بالوقوف الى جانب نظام مبارك.

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=104829


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت قناة العربية التلفزيونية الفضائية يوم الجمعة ان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية وهو في حالة انعقاد دائم سيصدر بيانا مهما بعد قليل.


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

دبي - العربية
كتب الناشط المصري وائل غنيم، خبير الإنترنت الذي أصبح أحد رموز "ثورة 25 يناير" في مصر، الخميس 10-2-2011 على موقع تويتر "ميشن أكومبليشد" أو "المهمة أنجزت" وذلك بعد الأنباء التي رجحت أن يعلن الرئيس حسني مبارك تنحيه مساء اليوم
وكتب وائل غنيم، مدير التسويق في شركة "جوجل" الأمريكية الذي أفرج عنه الاثنين بعد احتجازه لمدة 12 يوماً معصوب العينين إثر اشتراكه في التظاهرات الاولى، "ثورة 25 يناير.. المهمة أنجزت
وكان وائل غنيم قد كشف عن أنه هو صاحب صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" على موقع "فيسبوك" والتي أطلقت مع حركة 6 أبريل شرارة حركة الاحتجاج الشعبي غير المسبوقة ضد الرئيس مبارك في 25 يناير الماضي/كانون الثاني الماضي.


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

قناة السويس تنفى مزاعم إسرائيلية بوجود أسطول أمريكى فيها

الخميس، 10 فبراير 2011


نفت مصادر مسئولة بهيئة قناة السويس اليوم، الخميس، أن يكون هناك أى تواجد عسكرى أمريكى فى القناة.
وقالت المصادر، إن ما زعمته وسائل إعلام إسرائيلية وتناقلته وسائل إعلام أخرى عارٍ تماماً من الصحة. 
ونفى المسئولون أن تسمح القناة بأى تواجد عسكرى لبوارج حربية فى المجرى الملاحى أو فى بحيرة التمساح أو غيرها من البحيرات.
وقال المتحدث الرسمى باسم الهيئة المهندس محمود عبد الوهاب فى تصريح خاص اليوم، إن القناة لا تسمح مطلقاً بانتظار أى بوارج حربية لا أمريكية ولا غيرها داخل المجرى الملاحى وتسمح فقط بعبورها وفق الاتفاقات الدولية. 
وقال أى تواجد لأسطول حربى لا يسمح به إلا فى المياه الدولية سواء فى البحر الأحمر أو البحر المتوسط وهو أمر لا يخصنا وليس فى القناة على الإطلاق. 
وعلمنا من المصادر الخاصة، أن الأسطول الأمريكى المزعوم يتواجد حالياً فى البحر الأحمر قرب سفاجا فى المياه الدولية.

وكانت تقارير إسرائيلية، قالت إن الإدارة الأمريكية وضعت الخميس عدة بوارج من أسطولها الحربى بإحدى البحيرات بالإسماعيلية التى ترتبط بقناة السويس وتعتبر مركزاً للاتصالات الإستراتيجية بين شمال وجنوب القناة.
وزعم الموقع الإسرائيلى "تيك دبكا"، أن الأسطول يضم ست بوارج تحمل طائرات عمودية وقوة هجومية قتالية، ووحدات أخرى من الجيش الأمريكى.
وأضاف الموقع، أن وجود الأسطول يأتى فى سياق الاتجاه نحو انقلاب عسكرى فى مصر، ويأتى ذلك فى ظل انتشار القوات الأمريكية فى البحر الأحمر وجنوب البحر المتوسط ويرى موقع "تيك دبكا"، أن منظومة القوة الأمريكية التى ترابط قبالة الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس، وقبالة الضفة الشرقية لشبه جزيرة سيناء، تشير إلى أن واشنطن استدعت واستنفرت للمنطقة قوات متعددة تحسباً لأى تطورات.
وبحسب المصادر العسكرية للموقع الإسرائيلى، ستكون مهمة هذه القوات الحفاظ على انتظام الملاحة فى قناة السويس، والتدخل العسكرى فى حال تعطلها أو التشويش عليها، خصوصاً أنه يمر يومياً عبر القناة قرابة 40% من التجارة العالمية، والمهمة الثانية للقوات الأمريكية، ستكون التدخل العسكرى إذا ما اقتضت الحاجة وفى حال حدوث أى تطورات داخل مصر.


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

القوات المسلحة تنقل المتظاهرين من قصر العروبة إلى التحرير
الجمعة، 11 فبراير 2011 - 03:44
وفرت القوات المسلحة مجموعة من الأتوبيسات لنقل من يريد من المتظاهرين العودة إلى ميدان التحرير، وبالفعل استجابت مجموعة من الشباب للعودة، بينما لا تزال هناك مجموعة أخرى تصر على المبيت أمام القصر.


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل*
مئات المتظاهرين يتجمعون امام مني الااعه والتليفزيون ويمنعون العاملين من الدخول​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

نائب رئيس الجمهوريه يطلب من شفيق تعين نائب لرئيس الوزراء من الحكماء يتولي شئون الحوار الوطني​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

هكذا ردت الجموع علي خطاب الريس



​


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

في بيان تمت تلاوته على التلفزيون المصري في الساعة 12 ظهرا أعلن الجيش أنه سيضمن إنهاء حالة الطواريء السارية في البلاد منذ 30 عاما حين تنتهي الظروف الراهنة المتمثلة في الاحتجاجات 

وحث رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة اوراسكوم تليكوم وأحد أعضاء لجنة الحكماء التي تحاول الوساطة للخروج من الأزمة على إنهاء الاحتجاجات.
وقال لقناة العربية إن استمرار هذه الفوضى سيؤدي الى الدمار وعبر عن أمله في أن يرحل المحتجون مشيرا الى أنه يجب الحفاظ على كرامة الرئيس.


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

الأقباط يحددون 11 مطلبا من التعديلات الدستورية.. ويهددون بمظاهرة مليونية يوم الجمعة المقبل أو الأحد في أحد ميادين القاهرة في حال استبعادهم من الحوار مع سليمان


وحدد الأقباط مطالبهم الأحد عشر في بيان أصدروه أمس، وهي: أنه يجب أن تتبنى التعديلات الدستورية حذف أو تعديل أية مواد تتعارض مع المادة الأولى الخاصة بالمواطنة، والمادة رقم 40 الخاصة بالمساواة، والمادة رقم 46 الخاصة بحرية العقيدة. وقال البيان الذي حصلت «الشرق الأوسط» على نسخة منه شارحا هذا المطلب: «ونقصد بذلك المادة الثانية تحديدا من الدستور». وتضمنت المطالب القبطية، إطلاق حرية الاعتقاد لأتباع كل المعتقدات والأديان والعمل على مساواة الوثائق الصادرة من البطريركية والخاصة بعودة المسيحيين إلى ديانتهم مع الشهادات الصادرة من الأزهر بإشهار الإسلام سواء في حالة العودة أو التحول الديني.
وقال البيان «يجب أن تشمل التعديلات الدستورية الأخيرة ما يؤكد في محاضر أعمالها من ضرورة إصدار تشريعات تتفق مع مواد الدستور الخاصة بالعدالة والمساواة وعلى وجه الخصوص إصدار القوانين التي تحظر التمييز على الهوية الدينية وإصدار قوانين تكفل حق بناء دور العبادة الموحد دون أي قيود أمنية».
وطالبوا بإصدار قانون بإلغاء خانة الديانة من بطاقة الرقم القومي، وإلغاء القرارات التي تجبر الصغار على تغيير أسمائهم وديانتهم عند إشهار الإسلام، وجعل اختيار الديانة عند بلوغ سن الرشد (21 عاما)، وإيقاف كافة القضايا التي تقدر بالآلاف والمسماة بقضايا العائدين إلى المسيحية فورا والإقرار بحق عودتهم إلى ديانتهم الأصلية دون أن يفرض عليهم إصدار أحكام قضائية والاكتفاء بشهادات العودة الصادرة من البطريركية، ودعوة الأحزاب السياسية إلى تهيئة المناخ المناسب لظهور الأقباط على المسرح السياسي وإعطائهم الفرصة في الوجود في الحياة السياسية وعدم وصمهم خطأ بالسلبية.
كما تضمن البيان «إدراج ملفات مذابح الكشح وديروط وصنبو والعياط والعمرانية وكنيسة القديسين والمنيا ونجع حمادي والاعتداء على البهائيين ضمن ملفات قضايا ضد الإنسانية ومعاقبة كل من تورط أو أسهم أو حرض أو كان فاعلا أصليا وتقديمه للعدالة في أسرع وقت مع التعويض الكامل، باعتبار أن هؤلاء هم جزء من أبناء الوطن والمناط به حمايتهم».
وحض البيان على تنقية ما وصفه بـ «مناخ الكراهية والاستبعاد» تجاه الأقباط والأقليات، خاصة في النقابات المهنية وبعض أجهزة الحكم في الدولة، وإلغاء أي حظر في المناصب العليا والحساسة والقيادية على دخول الأقباط والأقليات، خصوصا المخابرات العامة والأمن القومي وجهاز أمن الدولة.
وقال البيان «على الحكومة المصرية أن تلغي كافة التحفظات التي أوردتها على الاتفاقيات الدولية خاصة اتفاقيتي العهد الدولي للحقوق السياسية والاجتماعية والتي تتعارض مع مبادئ حقوق الإنسان والتي تحفظت مصر عليها استنادا إلى مرجعيات دينية».




 تأسيس «الجبهة الوطنية المصرية للدفاع عن الأقليات والدولة المدنية
وقد قدمت مجموعة مطالب الى عمر سليمان اهمها :
1 - إنشاء وزارة لشؤون الأديان يكون دورها تبني ودعم الحقوق الدينية 
2 -إعادة هيكلة جهاز الشرطة وتنقيح المناهج في كلية الشرطة من المواد التي تحرض ضد الأقليات الدينية والمذهبية .
3 - إبعاد يد جهاز أمن الدولة عن الملف الديني .
4 - ضرورة صياغة دستور مصري جديد، يجرم التمييز بين كافة المصريين على أساس الدين أو العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة، بحيث يضمن هذا الدستور حقوقا متساوية لكل المصريين .
5 - وتشكيل حكومة انتقالية تمثل كافة مكونات الشعب المصري، بحيث تكون حكومة وحدة وطنية، لا تستأثر عليها فئة دينية أو مذهبية أو عرقية..


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

البابا بندكتس السادس عشر يصلي من أجل مصر : أسأل الله أن تجد الأرض التي تباركت بحضور العائلة المقدسة الطمأنينة والتعايش السلمي .


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس مبارك يتخلى عن الرئاسة ويعهد بادارة شؤون البلاد للمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة .


----------



## MAJI (11 فبراير 2011)

نصلي ان تكون المرحلة الجديدة مرحلة خير لكل المصريين وان يحفظهم من الارهاب وكل شر محتمل
وان تتحقق احلام الاقباط بالعدل والمساواة التي حرم منها منذ 14 قرن
لك نرفع هذه الطلبة  
فاستجب يارب


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

مبارك يرحل بـ 300 قتيل وآلاف الجرحى وخسائر اقتصادية تفوق ال20مليار دولار


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 فبراير 2011)

ما هى قائمة حكماء الأقباط ، الحكماء جداً طبعاً ، التى نشرت هذا البيان

وإن أمكن ، رجاء تقديم المعروف عن مواقفهم السابقة من حقوق الأقباط .

وبخاصة أثناء محاكمات ظلم الكشح 
ومحاكمات ظلم جريمة الإعتداء بالسيف على المصلين فى كنيسة مارجرجس إسكندرية
وأثناء مناقشة قانون الردة
وأثناء مناقشة قانون تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية على المسيحيين فى الزواج والطلاق

فمن المواقف السابقة ، يمكننا أن نفهم حقيقة الأشخاص


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ما هى قائمة حكماء الأقباط ، الحكماء جداً طبعاً ، التى نشرت هذا البيان
> 
> وإن أمكن ، رجاء تقديم المعروف عن مواقفهم السابقة من حقوق الأقباط .
> 
> ...


الخير منشور في جريدة الشرق الاوسط :
http://aawsat.com/details.asp?section=4&issueno=11762&article=607634&feature=


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

المعارضة المصرية تعيش نشوة الانتصار برحيل مبارك مع عدم وضوح الرؤية السياسية للمرحلة المقبلة.


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

أوباما: أيام صعبة تنتظر المصريين بعد أن غيروا التاريخ


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

القاهرة - طلب المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية، الذي يتولى ادارة البلاد بعد تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك من "الحكومة الحالية تسيير الاعمال حتى تشكيل حكومة جديدة" وذلك في بيان اصدره السبت وحمل الرقم 4.


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2011)

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال مصدر أمني يوم السبت إن بعض المسؤولين المصريين منعوا من مغادرة البلاد بدون اذن من المدعي العام او القوات المسلحة.
وقال المصدر بمطار القاهرة "الاجراءات الضرورية اتخذت لتنفيذ هذه التعليمات التي تهدف إلى منع محاولات بعض الشخصيات التي تقلدت مواقع المسؤولية خلال الفترة الماضية من الهروب من البلاد لكيلا يستجوبوا."
واضاف "هذه (الاجراءات) تشمل الوزراء السابقين وكبار المسؤولين ورؤساء الشركات


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2011)

شهود: الجيش المصري يبدأ التحرك في ميدان التحرير
Sun Feb 13, 2011 
القاهرة (رويترز) - قال شهود من رويترز ان جنودا مصريين شكلوا طوابير وتحركوا حول المحتجين الذين ما زالوا متجمعين في ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة يوم الاحد في الوقت الذي بدأت فيه حركة السيارات تعود الى طبيعتها من جديد في الميدان لاول مرة منذ أكثر من أسبوعين.

وردد المحتجون "سلمية سليمة" في ما تحرك الجنود وسط مقاومة بعض المحتجين لهم. وكان هناك بعض الدفع وتحدث بعض الضباط مع المحتجين.

وقال أحد المحتجين من خلال مكبر للصوت ان الجيش هو العمود الفقري لمصر وعليه الاستجابة لمطالب المحتجين. وفي الوقت ذاته قال بعض المحتجين ان جنودا أبعدوا قادة للاحتجاجات.


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2011)

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال المجلس العسكري الحاكم في مصر يوم الاحد انه حل البرلمان وعطل العمل بالدستور وسيحكم لمدة ستة شهور فقط أو لحين اجراء انتخابات وذلك عقب تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك.
وتعهد بيان للمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة الذي تولى الحكم في البلاد بعد احتجاجات على حكم مبارك دامت 18 يوما باجراء استفتاء على تعديلات دستورية.
وكان رد الفعل الاولي للشخصيات المعارضة وزعماء المحتجين ايجابيا. وصاح أنصار الديمقراطية في ميدان التحرير "انتصار.. انتصار". وصاح البعض الاخر "لسة.. مش كفاية".


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2011)

16 شركة طيران عالمية تلغي رحلاتها للقاهرة لعدم الجدوى الاقتصادية

توقعات حكومية بهبوط حاد في الإيرادات

المطار تلقى إخطارات من 16 شركة طيران لإلغاء رحلاتها أو بعض رحلاتها (رويترز)

القاهرة: أحمد أبو الوفا
ألغت 16 شركة طيران عالمية وإقليمية، أمس (الأحد)، رحلاتها من وإلى القاهرة لعدم جدواها الاقتصادية، نظرا لانخفاض أو عدم وجود ركاب. وقال إبراهيم مناع، وزير الطيران المدني المصري، إن حركة الركاب والطائرات في المطارات المصرية شهدت انخفاضا حادا بلغ‏ 70 في المائة، متوقعا أن يؤدي ذلك إلى هبوط حاد في الإيرادات.
وقال بيان صدر عن إدارة مطار القاهرة إن المطار تلقى إخطارات من 16 شركة طيران لإلغاء رحلاتها أو بعض رحلاتها، من أبرزها «الألمانية» و«الفرنسية» و«دلتا» الأميركية و«السعودية» و«الاتحاد» و«الإماراتية» و«الكويتية» و«التونسية» و«الشرق الأوسط» اللبنانية. ونبه البيان إلى أن «الخطوط البريطانية» طلبت تعديل مواعيد رحلاتها حتى يوم الجمعة المقبل لتصل في الرابعة عصرا بدلا من منتصف الليل. وأضاف وزير الطيران المدني المصري أن حجم حركة الركاب على الطائرة انخفض بنحو كبير، مضيفا أنه لا يمكن حاليا حصر قيمة خسائر هذا التراجع التي تحققت خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين إلا بعد جمع وتحديد كافة الخسائر. وأكد حسين مسعود، رئيس الشركة القابضة لمصر للطيران، ضرورة تكاتف الجهود للحفاظ على مكانة شركة «مصر للطيران» بين الشركات العالمية في هذه الظروف التي تمر بها مصر وأدت إلى تناقص في الإيرادات بنسبة كبيرة.
وقال مسعود خلال اجتماع موسع بقيادات الشركة القابضة والشركات التابعة إن «مصر للطيران» تمر بأزمة حقيقة، مضيفا أن العمل في الشركة يجب ألا يتوقف تحت أي ظروف خاصة.
ودعا مسعود جميع العاملين إلى ضرورة الوقوف صفا واحدا من أجل مصلحة الشركة والدفاع عن مكتسباتها لأنها من أكبر المؤسسات الاقتصادية الوطنية. وخلافا لما سبق، من جهتها أعلنت الشركات النمساوية المنظمة للرحلات السياحية، عزمها استئناف تسيير رحلات الطيران العارض مرة أخرى إلى مصر، بعد أن توقفت على مدار الأسبوعين الماضيين.
وأفادت بيانات صدرت عن مديري كبريات هذه الشركات بأنه تم البدء في تنظيم رحلات «الطيران الشارتر» إلى المقاصد السياحية المصرية المنتشرة على شواطئ البحر الأحمر بمدينتي الغردقة ومدينة شرم الشيخ.
وقال مارتن هافنر، مدير شركة «إي تي إي»، أكبر منظم رحلات سياحية من النمسا إلى مصر، إن الشركة ستبدأ في غضون الأيام القليلة المقبلة استئناف تسيير رحلاتها من الطيران العارض إلى مدينة الغردقة وشرم الشيخ، مؤكدا أن الرحلة الأولى للشركة ستقلع في اتجاه مدينة الغردقة يوم 26 من شهر فبراير (شباط) الحالي.
كما أوضح هافنر أن الشركة كان لديها ما يقرب من 700 سائح نمساوي في مصر إبان بدء المظاهرات، لم يطلب سائح واحد منهم إنهاء رحلته السياحية أو العودة إلى النمسا مبكرا، معللا إصرار السائحين على استكمال رحلاتهم بأن منطقة الغردقة والمنتجعات السياحية المنتشرة على شواطئ البحر الأحمر لم تتأثر سلبا بالأحداث التي وقعت في مصر.
كما أفاد هافنر بأن الشركة اعترضت على إصدار وزارة الخارجية النمساوية تحذيرا رسميا من السفر إلى جميع المدن المصرية خلال الفترة الماضية، دون استثناء المناطق الهادئة المطلة على شواطئ مدينتي البحر الأحمر وشرم الشيخ، كما تنبأ في نفس الوقت برفع وزارة الخارجية النمساوية لهذا التحذير في أقرب وقت بعد عودة الهدوء إلى جميع المدن المصرية. وكانت مصر تتوقع أن يحقق قطاع السياحة إيرادات قياسية العام الحالي تزيد على 13 مليار دولار و15 مليون سائح.


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2011)

حرب تصفية حسابات بين مؤيدي ومناهضي الثورة بعد رحيل مبارك
الإثنين, 14 فبراير 2011
لا يزال الوسط الرياضي والفني في مصر يعيش حالة من الجدل، إذ بدأت حرب تصفيات الحسابات بين أنصار بقاء الرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك ومؤيدي ثورة 25 كانون الثاني (يناير)، وتشتعل القنوات والصحف بتصريحات متبادلة بين الطرفين ويتهم مؤيدو الثورة المناهضين لها بالخيانة وبيع الوطن من أجل مصالحهم مع النظام السابق، فيما يبرر مؤيدو مبارك موقفهم برغبتهم في الاستقرار ووقف التخريب إبان اشتعال الثورة من دون أي مصلحة مع مبارك أو أي فرد من أعوانه.
وأطلق عدد من شباب الثورة «جماعات» على «الفيس بوك» تضم قوائم سوداء لرياضيين وفنانين وإعلاميين بحسب وصفهم (كانوا ضد الثورة وأرادوا إجهاضها) بإظهار ميولهم الواضحة لنظام الرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك، بل بحسب تعبير أحدهم (حاولوا تشويه صورة الشباب المتظاهر بادعاء أن بينهم أجانب يعطونهم أموالاً ووجبات من مطاعم أجنبية من أجل بيع وطنهم وتخريبه).
وتضم القائمة السوداء من الرياضيين المدير الفني للزمالك حسام حسن وتوأمه مدير الكرة بالنادي ذاته إبراهيم حسن، والمدير الفني لمنتخب مصر حسن شحاتة وجهازه المعاون شوقي غريب وحمادة صدقي وأحمد سليمان، إذ قادوا مظاهرات مؤيدة للنظام السابق في ميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين وشاركهم اللاعب المعتزل علي ماهر ورئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة اليد هادي فهمي. ومن الإعلاميين الرياضيين أحمد شوبير ومدحت شلبي، في حين شارك حارس المنتخب المصري السابق الإعلامي الحالي نادر السيد في مظاهرات الثورة وأظهر موقفه بشكل واضح، وحظي بتأييد كبير من الشباب الذين قادوا الثورة، كما أيد لاعب الأهلي ومنتخب مصر محمد أبوتريكة الثورة وانضم للمتظاهرين وصلى الجمعة التي سبقت تنحي الرئيس مبارك بساعات.
وقال أبوتريكة: «إن مصر دخلت عهداً جديداً بعد رحيل مبارك ونجاح الشباب فى القيام بثورة نظيفة». وتابع: «منذ اللحظة الأولى وأنا مع الثورة لأن الشعب كانت له المطالب ذاتها وأنا أحد أفراد الشعب وبالطبع فخور بشباب ثورة 25 يناير». وأضاف أبوتريكة: «لم يطلب مني أحد الضغط على المتظاهرين لفض الاعتصام، ونزلت لميدان التحرير بناء على رغبتي الشخصية».
من جهته، قال إبراهيم حسن إنه ليس ضد ثورة 25 يناير، ولكنه رفض مناداة البعض بطرد مبارك من مصر لأن ذلك إهانة لكل المصريين. وأضاف أن مطالب الشباب مشروعة وعادلة ولمصلحة كل المصريين.
في السياق ذاته، ضمت القائمة السوداء من الفنانين تامر حسني وحكيم ومي كساب وعمرو مصطفى وعمرو دياب وزينة وسماح أنور وسمية الخشاب وعادل إمام ومحمد صبحي وغادة عبدالرازق وأحمد السقا وفاتن حمامة ونقيب الممثلين المستقيل أشرف زكي والفنانة المعتزلة شمس البارودي وزوجها حسن يوسف.
ومن الإعلاميين مقدما برنامج «48 ساعة» على قناة «المحور» الفضائية سيد علي وهناء السمري، وعمرو أديب وخيري رمضان وتامر أمين وأحمد عبدون وأحمد موسى ووزير الإعلام السابق أنس الفقي.
وأطلق عدد من الفنانين تصريحات اعتبرها شباب الثورة مستفزة، إذ قالت سماح أنور: «أطالب بحرق المتظاهرين لأنهم خربوا البلد». فيما وصفت مي كساب المتظاهرين بأنهم جهلة وليس لديهم وعي سياسي، وطالبت بإغلاق موقع «فيس بوك» نهائياً.
وقالت الفنانة المعتزلة شمس البارودي: «المظاهرات قلة أدب ويبدو أننا لم نعرف نربي أولادنا جيداً». واتفق معها زوجها الفنان حسن يوسف، فيما صرحت غادة عبدالرازق بأنها قطعت علاقتها بعدد من الفنانين لمشاركتهم في المظاهرات، ومنهم المخرج خالد يوسف، ووصفت المظاهرات والمعارضات بأنها «مهزلة» وكان شعارها هو تأييد نظام مبارك. وبكت الفنانة صابرين حزناً على مبارك وقالت: «حمى مصر من الإرهاب والحروب طوال 30 عاماً». واتهمت المتظاهرين بأنهم يجهلون التاريخ.
وطرد المتظاهرون عدد من الفنانين حاولوا إقناعهم بفض اعتصامهم من ميدان التحرير، منهم أحمد السقا وتامر حسني، وبث موقع «يوتيوب» مقطع للأخير الذي يطلق عليه «نجم الجيل» وهو يبكي بعد اعتداء الشباب عليه بالضرب. ورصد الشباب تغيراً في مواقف بعض الفنانين مثل عادل إمام الذي عرف بأنه من أشد المؤيدين لحكم الرئيس ونجله جمال، لذا رفضوا تصريحاته المؤيدة للثورة.
في المقابل، انضم بشكل واضح للثورة منذ انطلاق شرارتها الأولى الفنانون عمرو واكد وتيسير فهمي ومجدي كامل ولقاء الخميسي وأحمد عيد وجيهان فاضل والفنانة المعتزلة شريهان والمخرج خالد يوسف والمطربة شيرين.

http://iraq4allnews.dk/ShowNews.php?id=7236


----------



## MAJI (14 فبراير 2011)

حرب تصفية حسابات بين مؤيدي ومناهضي الثورة بعد رحيل مبارك
نتمنى ان لا تتفاقم اوتستمر هذه الحرب 
فالانشقاق والتفرقة يهدم البلد ولا يبنيه


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

سياستهم (الاميركان) ستجلب التطرف والاسلام المتطرف



مبارك: الأميركيون سيدفعون الثمن



First Published: 2011-02-15


القاهرة - قال مصدر تحدث تليفونيا الى الرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبارك الثلاثاء انه موجود في منتجع شرم الشيخ بمصر ويتلقى المكالمات الهاتفية.
وقال المصدر "انه بخير" في مقره بشرم الشيخ مع أسرته كما انه يتلقى المكالمات الهاتفية.

واضاف "تحدثت اليه الساعة الثالثة عصر اليوم".
من جهته كشف بنيامين بن أليعازر وزير الدفاع والصناعة الإسرائيلي السابق عن مكالمة سابقة مع مبارك قبل ان يتنحى أنتقد فيها وبكلمات قاسية في مكالمة هاتفية خاصة المساعي المضللة للولايات المتحدة من أجل الديمقراطية في الشرق الأوسط حسبما نقل أليعازر عن مبارك.
وأضاف النائب بالكنيست الإسرائيلي أن الرئيس المصري السابق قد اجرى معه مكالمة هاتفية استمرت لمدة 20 دقيقة قال فيها أن الأميركان لا يعرفون ما الذي يتحدثون عنه وستكون نتيجة سياستهم هو التطرف والاسلام المتطرف.
وأكد مبارك في اتصاله "أن كرة الثلج (الاضطرابات المدنية) لن تتوقف في مصر وستنتقل إلى كل الدول العربية في الشرق الأوسط ومنطقة الخليج، وقال "لن أندهش إذا في المستقبل ترى مزيدا من التطرف والإسلام الراديكالي".
فيما كرر مبارك جملة "لقد كنت في خدمة بلدي 61 عاما، هل يريدون لي أن أهرب؟ أنا لن اهرب،  هل يريدون أن أترك السلطة هكذا؟ لن اغادر بهذه الطريقة، وإذا لزم الأمر سأقتل هنا"

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=105121


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

2011-02-16

مثقفون مصريون: لا تدعوا 'الدين' يكتب الدستور الجديد


المصريون متساوون في التمتع بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية وفيما عليهم من الواجبات، لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين.



القاهرة - قبل أن تنهي لجنة تعديل الدستور المصري عملها دعا مثقفون مصريون إلى استلهام دستور 1923 الذي اعتبر المصريين متساوين في الحقوق المدنية والسياسية على عكس الدستور الحالي الذي تنص مادته الثانية على أن الإسلام دين الدولة.
والبيان الذي حمل عنوان (نحو دولة علمانية) شدد على ضرورة تعديل المادة الثانية من الدستور الحالي وتنص على أن "الإسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع".
وكان المشير حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أصدر أمس الثلاثاء قرارا بتشكيل لجنة لتعديل الدستور على أن تنتهي من عملها خلال عشرة أيام.
ويتولى المستشار طارق البشري وهو قاض متقاعد رئاسة اللجنة التي تضم في عضويتها أساتذة القانون الدستوري عاطف البنا وحسنين عبد العال من جامعة القاهرة ومحمد باهي يونس من جامعة الاسكندرية وصبحي صالح المحامي بالنقض والمستشار ماهي سامي نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا والمستشار حسن البدراوى نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا والمستشار حاتم بجاتو رئيس هيئة المفوضين فى المحكمة الدستورية العليا وهو مقرر اللجنة.
وقال القرار الصادر بتاريخ 14 فبراير شباط "تختص اللجنة بدراسة إلغاء المادة 179 من الدستور وتعديل المواد 88 و77 و76 و189 و93 وكافة ما يتصل بها من مواد ترى اللجنة ضرورة تعديلها لضمان ديمقراطية ونزاهة انتخابات رئيس الجمهورية ومجلسي الشعب والشورى."

والمثقفون الموقعون على البيان اليوم الأربعاء اقترحوا استلهام الصياغة القديمة لدستور 1923 الذي تقول مادته الثالثة "المصريون لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون في التمتع بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية وفيما عليهم من الواجبات والتكاليف العامة لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين" كما تنص مادته الثانية عشرة على أن "حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة".
وشدد البيان على احترام حرية التعبير الديني وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية باعتبارها حقا مكفولا للجميع في ظل الدولة المدنية التي "يجب أن تظل بمنأى عن التيارات والأهواء الدينية وأن تلتزم بالدفاع عن حقوق المواطنة وأن تحث المواطنين جميعا على احترام القانون الوضعي الذي من شأنه أن يعيد للدولة المصرية هيبتها ومكانتها بين دول العالم".
وأضاف أن مبدأ العلمانية في الدولة المدنية "ليس نفيا للدين أو نفيا لحق المواطن في ممارسة الشعائر بل هو دعوة صريحة لفصل الدين عن الدولة ومبادئ التشريع فيها بما يكفل لكل مواطن حقوقه الأساسية المشروعة" ومنها حق التعبير والاعتقاد.

والموقعون على البيان دعوا القائمين على إعادة صياغة الدستور إلى "تعديل المادة الثانية بما يتوافق مع متطلبات التحديث والإصلاح التي نادى بها شباب ثورة 25 يناير عملا بمبدأ الدين لله والوطن للجميع.

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=105166


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

.. إرتفاع الاسعار وندرة الغذاء

ارتفاع الاسعار مصدر ازعاج جديدا للسلطات التي تسعى جاهدة لاستعادة الثقة في اقتصاد أضرت به الاضرابات واغلاق البنوك.

بعد أيام من الاحتفالات في أعقاب تخلي مبارك عن منصبه الاسبوع الماضي يفاجأ مصريون يشترون امداداتهم الغذائية إما بأرفف خاوية أو بأسعار مرتفعة للغاية

ارجع متسوقون ارتفاع الأسعار في الفترة الأخيرة إلى الشراء المذعور للسلع الأساسية خشية أي نقص في المستقبل. كما يلقي التجار بالمسؤولية على ارتفاع تكلفة النقل.

سيزيد الموقف سوءا تراجع الجنيه المصري الأمر الذي سيرفع تكلفة السلع المستوردة ويزيد فاتورة الدعم الحكومي
http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=105253


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

عمرو موسى "يعتزم" خوض سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة بمصر
السبت  - 19 فبراير 2011م

أعلن الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية عمرو موسى عزمه خوض سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية المقبلة، وذلك وفقاً لما نشرت صحيفة "الشروق" المصرية على موقعها على الإنترنت السبت 19-2-2011.

وقال موسى إن من أبرز نقاط برنامجه الانتخابي معالجة الخلل المجتمعي في ظل السياسات الخاطئة في الفترة الماضية*، واصفاً جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بأنهم قوة لا يستهان بها، *وأكد أنها أصبحت شرعية وتؤثر في تشكيل الرأي العام*.

وأكد أهمية تغيير شكل السياسة الخارجية وتحسين صورة المواطن المصري في الداخل والخارج، وذلك عبر الارتقاء بعمل السفارات المصرية واستعادة الدور المحوري والمهم الذي كانت تقوم به مصر باعتبارها الدولة الرائدة الأولى في العالم العربي.
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/02/19/138259.html


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2011)

المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية يصدر بيانا بمنع التظاهرات والاعتصامات
19/02/2011
أعلن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية في بيان أصدره مساء الجمعة أن الجيش لن يتسامح بعد اليوم مع التظاهرات والاعتصامات التي اعتبر أنها تلحق الضرر باقتصاد البلاد وبأمنه القومي.

وجاء في البيان الذي نقله التلفزيون الرسمي ونقلته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة "لن يسمح باستمرار تلك الممارسات غير المشروعة لما فيها من خطورة جسيمة على الوطن وسيتم مجابهتها واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالها لحماية أمن الوطن والمواطنين".
وشرح البيان الأسباب التي دفعته إلى اتخاذ هذا القرار ومنها "قيام بعض الفئات بتفضيل مطالبها الفئوية وتنظيم الوقفات والاحتجاجات التي تسبب تعطيل المصالح وإيقاف عجلة الإنتاج وخلق ظروف اقتصادية حرجة مما يؤدى إلى تدهور اقتصاد البلاد".
وتوقف البيان عند "قيام بعض العناصر بمنع العاملين بالدولة من أداء أعمالهم مما يعيق سير العمل ويؤدي إلى تعطيل الإنتاج ومضاعفة الخسائر".
. واعتبر البيان أن "استمرار حالة عدم الاستقرار وما ينجم عنها من تداعيات سوف تؤدى إلى الإضرار بالأمن القومي للبلاد".
ودعا إلى "ضرورة قيام المواطنين الشرفاء بتحمل مسؤوليتهم تجاه الوطن والتصدي لأي عناصر غير مسؤولة".
http://www.radiosawa.com/arabic_news.aspx?id=8052839&cid=5


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

الجيش المصري يطلق صفحة رسمية على الفيسبوك
www.facebook.com/Egyptian
وقال الجيش في الصفحة "يسعد المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة أن يتواصل مع ابنائه على موقع الفيسبوك اعتبارا من اليوم (الخميس) على أن يتم الرد على كافة التساؤلات في خلال 24 ساعة من طرحها."


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2011)

حبس العادلي وعز والمغربي وجرانة واقتيادهم والأغلال في أيديهم

دبي - العربية.نت
صدر قرار من النائب العام المصري بحبس كل من حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية السابق، وأحمد عز عضو مجلس الشعب وأمين التنظيم السابق في الحزب الوطني سابقاً، وزهير جرانة وزير السياحة السابق، وأحمد المغربي وزير الإسكان السابق، الخميس 17-2-2011.
وجاء القرار بحبسهم خمسة عشر يوماً على ذمة التحقيق، وشوهدوا بحسب شهود عيان والأغلال في أيديهم، والأربعة من أبرز المتنفذين في النظام المصري السابق
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/02/17/138066.html


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

صورة لمبارك وأفراد أسرته

النائب العام يطلب تجميد أرصدة مبارك وجميع أفراد أسرته في الخارج

القاهرة - العربية
أعلن مكتب النائب العام المصري، الاثنين 21-2-2011، أنه طلب تجميد أرصدة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك وزوجته ونجليه وزوجتيهما في الخارج.

وقال مصدر قضائي في مكتب النائب العام، المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، إنه تلقى "بلاغات بشأن تضخم ثروة الرئيس السابق وأفراد أسرته وبأنها مودعة خارج البلاد ما يستلزم تحقيقات للتأكد من صحتها".
وأضاف أنه "بناء على تصديق مصر على اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد"، فإن النائب العام "قام بمخاطبة وزير الخارجية ليطلب بالطرق الدبلوماسية من الدول الأجنبية تجميد أرصدة محمد حسني مبارك وسوزان صالح ثابث ونجلهما علاء محمد وزوجته هايدى راسخ ونجله جمال محمد وزوجته خديجة محمود الجمال". على ذمة التحقيقات التي تجريها النيابة العامة.

وكانت تقارير سابقة قد أشارت إلى أن ثروة الرئيس المصري السابق تتراوح ما بين 40 و70 مليار دولار، موضحة أن تلك الثروة موزعة بين أموال سائلة وعقارات في عدة مدن عالمية منها باريس ولندن ونيويورك ودبي.

غير أن تقارير لاحقة للمخابرات الأمريكية قدرت تلك الثروة بما يترواح بين ثلاثة وخمسة مليارات دولار، وتم الحصول على معظمهما من خلال شراكات مع العديد من الجهات والمؤسسات الأجنبية التي تعمل في مصر، وأيضاً من خلال الدخول في شراكات مع العديد من رجال الأعمال داخل البلاد.


----------

